# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Weiterer PSA-Anstieg nach über 10 Jahren

## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin 59 Jahre alt und 2006 an Prostatkrebs operiert worden (UKE HH).


THERAPIE: Ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie und Radikale retropubische Prostatektomie (nerverhalt. rechts)
(ICPM 5-604.12 ) am 02.06.2006.


HISTOLOGIE: 
Prostatakarzinom der Transitionalzone beider Seiten, im Bereich der Basis auf der linken Seite
pariprostatisches Fettgewebe infiltrierend. Tumorfreie Lymphknoten.
Keine sichere Gefäßinvasion, pT3a pNO
(0/16) Gleason 4+3, 75% GI 4/5 Anteil Glll, LO, VO, Tumorfreie Präparateränder.


PSA-Eingangswert: 61ng/ml.


Die folgenden Jahre waren dann unauffällig.


In 2011 gab es dann ein Rezidiv und es erfolgte eine Strahlentherapie ohne
Hormonbehandlung:


PSA-Verlauf
0,06 ng/ml (04/2010)
0,16 ng/ml (01/2011)
0,21 ngfml (04/2011)
0,27 ng/ml (07/2011)




Strahlentherapie:
kurative Radiatio der Prostataloge und der ehemaligen Samenblasenregion in einer Mehrfeldertechnik
mit 12 MV Photonen und einer Fraktionierung von 5 x 1,8 Gy je Wo. bis zu einer Dosis von 66,6 Gy,
unter Rektumschonung ab 59,4 Gy (in der Zeit vom 04.08. bis 23.09.11 ).
Anamnese und aktueller Befund bei Erstvorstellung:
postoperative Anastomosenleckage, keine Harninkontinenz, keine Vorlagen notwendig.


Die folgenden Jahre waren vom PSA her unauffällig;
allerdings war er aber nie vollkommen 0,00 sondern eher im Bereich 0,02..0,05.


November 2015: 0,04


Es erfolgte dann eine längere "Pause" bei der PSA-Messung (Entscheidung des Urologen).


Jetzt dann im September plötzlich 0,29 !
Aktuell letzte Woche: 0,60.


D.h. PSA-verdopplungszeit: ca. 3 Monate.


Meine Frau und ich sind doch sehr beunruhigt...


- was kann da los sein ?
- habe ich eventuell Lymphknotenmetastasen ?
- ist es wie ein 2. Rezidiv ?
- wie könnte "meine Zukunft" aussehen ?
- kann ich schon Fernmetastasen haben ?
- ist eine PSMA PET/CT sinnvoll ?
- welche Therapiemaßnahmen gibt es ?
- muss ich mir grosse Sorgen machen ?




Leider ist das Gespräch bei meinem Uro erst kurz von Weihnachten...
und ich bin in dem Thema nicht so gut belesen, das ich mir viele 
Dinge selber beantworten könnte.


Danke für Eure Antworten


LG aus Hamburg

----------


## Urologe

Da die Ursache der PSA vielfältig sein kann, ist eine PSMA-PET vor weiterer Therapieplanung sehr sinnvoll!

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hel(mut?)

Erst mal Gratulation zu deinem glasklaren Einstieg ins Forum!
Du kannst den Beitrag gleich in dein Profil übertragen, dass
man deine Daten auch später noch rasch findet.

Du deutest an, zuwenig gelesen zu haben über unsere Krankheit.
Guck mal in dem gelben Link ganz oben. Da findest Du das
[Basiswissen], in dem unser Forenleiter Ralf ALLES zusammen-
getragen hat, was Du zu unserer Krankheit wissen musst.

Nun zu deinen Fragen:


- was kann da los sein ?

Das hast Du schon selbst beantwortet mit den weiteren Fragen:
Niemand weiss zur Zeit Genaues.


- habe ich eventuell Lymphknotenmetastasen ?

Das ist schon möglich, denn aufgrund der kurzen Verdoppelungs-
Zeit  (VZ) ist das eher kein Lokalrezidiv.
Doch hier gleich eine Einschränkung:
Eine VZ berechnet aus nur zwei Werten ist eine unsichere Sache.
Nachmessen etwa nach der halben VZ bringt eine Bestätigung,
oder eben nicht.


-  ist es wie ein 2. Rezidiv ?

Ja, so wird das wohl sein. 
Da hat ein Teil des gehabten Rezidivs den Strahlensturm überstanden.


- wie könnte "meine Zukunft" aussehen ?

Gründliche Diagnostik und vielleicht ein weiterer (letzter?)
therapeutischer Angriff in heilender Absicht.
Falls das nicht gelingt, folgt eine lange Reihe von Therapien,
die dich jahrelang weitertragen werden. Dabei stellt
sich durchaus sowas wie Normalität ein und auch Phasen
ruhigen Zurücklehnens und Entspannens sind drin.


- kann ich schon Fernmetastasen haben ?

Das könnte einer der Gründe sein, warum die Bestrahlung
dieses Rezidiv nicht bodigen konnte. Das Ding könnte
ausserhalb des bestrahlten Bereiches liegen, muss aber nicht.


- ist eine PSMA PET/CT sinnvoll ?

Oh ja!  Das ist wohl die Bildgebung der Wahl. 
Sie zeigt den ganzen Körper und hochspezifisch nur PCa.
Warte damit, bis der nächste PSA-Wert vorliegt, 
denn gegenwärtig ist der Wert noch arg tief, um
aussagekräftige Bilder zu erreichen.
Guck dazu meine Bilder in Anhang [4] und [5], aber bitte nicht
erschrecken: So wild sieht das bei Dir mit Bestimmtheit nicht aus.


- welche Therapiemaßnahmen gibt es ?

Naja, das ist ein sehr weites Feld von lokalen
Massnahmen mit Stahl, Strahl, Hitze, Frost...
Findet sich kein Ziel für sowas, gibt es systemische
Therapien, also solche, die den ganzen Körper
betreffen. 
Zuvorderst steht da die Androgendeprivation ADT. 
Durch Hormonentzug wird dem Krebs während Jahren
verunmöglicht, weiterzuwachsen.


- muss ich mir grosse Sorgen machen ?

Nein.
Egal, ob Heilung oder palliative, also verzögernde Therapie: 
Dir stehen wohl noch viele Jahre bevor. 
Sorglos sind die aber nicht, das kennst Du ja schon.

So ein Rezidiv, wo immer es stecke, hat eine sehr
lange Geschichte hinter sich, bis es aus Der einen
Zelle, die am Anfang stand, nachweisbar PSA-wirksam 
oder gar im Bild sichtbar wird. Da sind wohl rund 30
Verdoppelungen nötig, mit der VZ von drei Monaten
multipliziert, ergibt das schon mal gute 7 Jahre.
vielleicht war die VZ mal länger, sodass das durchaus
noch vom Stammtumor stammen könnte.
Vor diesem zeitlichen Hintergrund spielen einige
Wochen oder Monate jetzt keine Rolle.

Alles gute für Dich!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## helimb

Herzlichen Dank für die ausführlichen Anworten...

Nächste Woche wird ein MRT Abdomen gemacht.
Ist dies völlig ohne Befund und ergebnislos wird wohl die PSMA PET/CT hier am UKE in Hamburg erfolgen.
Da ich nicht privat versichert (sondern bei der TK) bin, kommen da wohl Kosten in Höhe von ca. 1500€ auf uns zu.
Aber egal,...GESUNDHEIT und LEBEN geht vor allem !
Man hat mir aber denn Tipp gegeben doch bei der Krankenkasse nachzufragen ob eine Übernahme (oder
wenigstens anteilig) der Kosten möglich ist. Hat jemand von Euch hier Erfahrung dazu ?

LG

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
die TKK übernimmt untergewissen Voraussetzungen den größten Teil der PSAM PET, frage nach, biete eine faire Beteiligung an und bestehe nicht unbedingt auf HH, die haben teilweise Verabredungen mit
anderen Kliniken.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

bin auch bei der TK und die bezahlt das PSMA PET/CT, *aber nur in Berlin*, damit hat die TK einen Vertrag, so sagte man es mir letzte Woche am Telefon.

So kann man es auch auf der Seite der TK lesen.

----------


## reini99

Ich hatte mit DTZ,Berlin gesprochen als TK Mitglied.Überweisung, aktuelle TSH,PSA und Kreatinwerte sind erforderlich.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Urologe

*PET/CT-Zentrum Hamburg*                Mörkenstraße 47
                22767 Hamburg


hat einen Vertrag mit der TK für PET-Untersuchungen, zwar nicht speziell die Prostata,
aber bei entsprechender Begründung ...

----------


## reini99

Richtig ist, dass in der Mörkenstrasse auch PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden kann.  Aber nicht mittels Integrierter Versorgung  ohne Antragsverfahren! (IGV). Das heisst ein Gutachter der TK kann durchaus dieses als nicht sinnvoll erachten und den Antrag ablehnen. Also eine Begründung vom Urologen muss  nicht unbedingt zielführend sein.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## reini99

Naja, wie zu erwarten war: der MDK HH hat PSMA PEt/CT abgelehnt mit der dämlichen Begründung CT oder MRT könnten das gleiche.Schrifliche Begründung folgt.Also doch den langen Weg nach Berlin auf sich nehmen, da übernimmt die TK  die Kosten.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Urologe

> Naja, wie zu erwarten war: der MDK HH hat PSMA PEt/CT abgelehnt mit der dämlichen Begründung CT oder MRT könnten das gleiche.Schrifliche Begründung folgt.Also doch den langen Weg nach Berlin auf sich nehmen, da übernimmt die TK  die Kosten.
> LG
> Reinhard


Die Begründung ist falsch und in der neuen S3-Leitlinie Abschnitt 4.19 dargelegt. Da sollte man(n) den MDK mal dezent darauf hinweisen

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
@FS ja aber die in HH sind da nicht zu bewegen, das Brett zu bohren dauert noch lange Zeit
@Reini99 versuche wenn Du nicht auf einen langen Widerspruchsweg mit zweifelhaftem Erfolg spekulierst mal besser Berlin, einige saus meiner Gruppe haben das erfolgreich hinter sich nachdem der MDK HH üblicherweise mit teils hirnrissigen Argumenten abgelehnt hat.

----------


## reini99

Ja, die aktuellen Leitlinienänderungen kennen die wohl (noch) nicht. Und wenn, würden sie wohl wieder ablehnen, da ja 1ng/ml PSA nicht erreicht wurden. Es macht doch auch keinen Sinn MRT zu machen bei solch niefrigem PSA-Wert. (0,55 ng/ml), oder wie sind die Meinungen dazu?
LG
Reinhard

----------


## silver dollar

Moin, wenn machbar PSMA PET in Berlin, das sollte schnellstens gehen an sich machte die TKK in HH da bisher mit, einfaches mpMRT wird bei den Werten kaum entsprechende PIRADS ausweisen

----------


## reini99

Hallo Günther,
habe mit TK HH und Berlin schon gesprochen, PSMA Diagnose in B. wird übernommen. Eigentlich sehe ich es immer noch nicht ein, nur weil die TK möglicherweise ein paar Hundert Euros spart, die weite Entfernung nach B. auf mich zu nehmen.
Überlege auch noch evtl. 5 Monate zu warten, um die 1 ng/ml Grenze zu erreichen. (Neue Leitlinienempfehlung)
Ist nicht einfach die Entscheidung.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Michi1

Ich frage mich schon lange ist es so einfach wenn man von einem Land das die Untersuchung nicht zahlt in eines zu fahren in dem solche Untersuchung gezahlt wird. Eigendlich sollte man ja eine Überweisung haben. Schreibt die der Arzt aus ? Oder muss ich erst hinfahren und mir mit der Krankenkassenkarte einen Termin geben lassen.

----------


## reini99

Das hat weniger mit dem Bundesland zu tun, sondern mit wem deine Krankenkasse Verträge geschlossen hat.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Reinhard,
der Themenkreis Reise Berlin oder nicht beschäftigt zwar Dein Gehirn, den MDK wird das nicht im geringsten bewegen, daher besser Berlin anstatt eine Nullsummendiskussion. Ich will Dir da nicht reinreden, aber bei 
meiner letzten Diskussion mit Prof. Haberkorn auf der MV des BPS kam deutlich rüber unter 1,0 besser nicht ab 1,5 sehr empfehlenswert, da Ergebnisse bestens. Ich wünsche Dir all the best für 2017

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


seit meinem letzen Beitrag ist nun schon wieder etwas Zeit vergangen.
2 wesentliche Dinge sind passiert:


1. MRT Abdomen (Becken und Oberbauch) bei PSA ca. 0,6


Befund: 
Kein Nachweis eines Rezidivs oder von Organ- bzw. Kochenmetastasen.
Kein Nachweis suspekt vergrößerter Lymphknoten inguinal und parailiaklal
Keine suspekten LK im Oberbauch.


2. PSMA-PET/CT


Da jetzt Anfang 2017 mein PSA mittlerweile auf 1,35 gestiegen ist
(VDZ errechnet: 2,3 Monate) wurde dann nun auch das eigentlich immer schon
geplante Ga-68-PSMA-PET/CT gemacht. Die Untersuchung erfolgte im UKE in Hamburg.


Befund:
3 nachgewiesene LK-Metastasen


paraaortal links, parailiakal links, im Mesorektum.


Unauffällige Darstellung der ehemaligen Prostataloge.


Im Bild sehen diese 3 befallenen LK aus wie an einer "Perlenschnur".
2 sind wohl etwa stecknadelgroß.


Die Therapieentscheidung (Martini Klinik) soll nächste Woche getroffen werden.


- doch eventuell Strahlentherapie (Risiko weil die LKM. etwas auseinander liegen) ?
- Hormontherapie mit Biculatamid 150 ?


Mit meinem laienhaften Wissen halte ich die HT für die bessere Alternative,
weil sie einfach auf den ganzen Körper wirkt.
Was meint Ihr ?


Die Kosten für das PSMA-PET/CT habe ich bei der TKK eingereicht (liegt jetzt
wohl zur Entscheidung beim Med. Dienst)


Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Helim,... 

Die Hormontherapie hat keine heilende Wirkung. Sie hält einige Jahre das Tumorwachstum auf. Danach wächst der Krebs auch unter Hormontherapie. Daher ist das für mich (siehe Nachbarthread) das letzte Mittel. 

Da Du ein junger Mann bist, machst Du also die Bestrahlung, wenn überhaupt möglich. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## helimb

Hallo Wolfgang,


Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Das die HT keine heilende Wirkung mehr hat, ist mir schon klar.
Aber sie wirkt eben doch auf den ganzen Körper (systemisch).
Und das ist doch ein großer Vorteil gegenüber der Strahlentherapie,
die ja nur lokal wirkt.
Ob die Bestrahlung überhaupt möglich wäre, kann ich zum jetzigen 
Zeitpunkt auch nicht sagen.
Das müssen dann die Strahlentherapeuten anhand der Aufnahmen beurteilen.
Ich gebe Dir aber recht, das ich mich doch freuen würde wenn die
S.T. doch geht...>> weil HT hat ja auch Nebenwirkungen.
Welchen Nachbarthread meinst Du ?




LG

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Hel(mut?)

Deine Verdoppelungszeit ist also noch kürzer geworden; Hochrisiko!
Ob die festgestellten Metastasen im bereits bestrahlten Bereich liegen, oder 
eben nicht, ist wohl entscheidend, ob eine weitere Radiotherapie  möglich sei.

Eine Hormontherapie, als AHT mit Bicalutamid oder als ADT mit Depotspritze 
halte ich jedenfalls für überlegenswert, weil das PET ja immer nur zeigt, was 
man sieht. Nachwachsende Micrometastasen sieht man aber nicht, weswegen
 diese nur systemisch, also mit Medikamenten zu erreichen sind.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

> Welchen Nachbarthread meinst Du ?


Das ist der thread direkt unterhalb von diesem hier mit Betreff "2. Rezidiv...":
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ann-zum-PET-CT

Weiterhin empfehle ich bei Deiner kurzen PSA VZ eine monatliche Kontrolle. Der PSA Anstieg unterliegt großen Schwankungen. Schau Dir meine Werte an (Profil). Beim 1. Rezidiv war es ähnlich. Die Messabstände sollen daher kurz im Verhältnis zur VZ sein. 

Zu Hvielmi:
Die Bedenken sind ja richtig. Ich sehe aber meine gewesenen 2 Jahre Therapiefreiheit als geschenkte Lebenszeit. Die Hormontherapie kommt noch früh genug, wenn Lokaltherapien nicht mehr gehen.

----------


## helimb

Hallo Konrad,


Ja,
das mit meiner kurzen VDZ macht mir auch Sorge...
ob berechtigt oder nicht, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen.
Nach meiner Einschätzung liegen die befallenen LK
eher ausserhalb des "alten" bestrahlten Bereichs.
Wäre eigentlich eine Kombination aus beidem auch sinnvoll 
um eine "maximale" Wirkung zu erzielen ?


LG

----------


## Hvielemi

Klar, lieber Hel...

Beide Therapien zusammen ergänzen sich durch
ihre vollkommen verschiedenen Wirkungsweisen.

Konrad

----------


## reini99

@helimb: 
Seit wann führt UKE denn PSMA PET/CT durch? Die TK wird via MDK die Diagnose wie bei mir ablehnen, Begründung konventionelle Diagnose ist möglich. Werde im Frühjahr zum DTZ Berlin fahren. Dort übernimmt sie die Kosten.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## helimb

@reini99,

...das kann ich nicht so genau sagen, aber ich schätze mal so 1,5-2 Jahre. Ich hatte mir auch überlegt nach Berlin zu fahren,
aber meine Psyche ist leider nicht die stärkste.
Eine "konventionelle" Diagnose (MRT) habe ich ja kurz vorher gemacht >> ohne Befund.

LG aus HH

----------


## Hermes_53

Es gibt auch andere Kliniken, die das PSMA PET mit den GKV abrechnen. Die Kliniken haben dann Einzelverträge. Um dies herauszufinden, muss man das Telefon nutzen. Bei mir wusste es nicht mal mein Urologe. Deshalb war ich vor 2 Jahren dazu noch in Berlin.

----------


## reini99

> @reini99,
> 
> ...das kann ich nicht so genau sagen, aber ich schätze mal so 1,5-2 Jahre. Ich hatte mir auch überlegt nach Berlin zu fahren,
> aber meine Psyche ist leider nicht die stärkste.
> Eine "konventionelle" Diagnose (MRT) habe ich ja kurz vorher gemacht >> ohne Befund.
> 
> LG aus HH


Also 3 Klinken allein HH: PET/CT Zentrum Mörkenstrasse, Nuklearmedizin Spitalerhof 200095 Hamburg und UKE-Eppendorf.
Leider aber ohne Verträge mit den gesetzlichen KKs.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Hermes_53

Ich habe mal ein wenig gestöbert. Zumindest in Bremen scheint es eine Klinik zu geben, die mit der GKV abrechnet: 
http://www.nuklearmedizin-bremen.de/...ostata_ca.html

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## reini99

Kostenübernahmeantrag an die KK. Dann zum MDK. Dann die übliche Ablehnung.(Keine Integrierte Versorgung wie DTZ u.TK)
LG
Reinhard

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


die Strahlentherapeuten haben den Befund vom PSMA-PET/CT beurteilt und
sind der Meinung, das eine Strahlentherapie möglich ist (2011 wurde ich ja schon
mal bestrahlt).
Dauer ca. 5 Wochen.
Gleichzeitig habe ich vor etwa 1 Woche meine 1. Hormonspritze bekommen
(Trenantone).


Hierzu eine Frage:
gestern und heute habe ich Knochenschmerzen/Gliederschmerzen;
die Beine fühlen sich irgendwie "schwach" an.
Kann das schon von der Spritze kommen ?


Bei der Tk hatte ich die Kostenübernahme für das PSMA-PET/CT eingereicht,
ist aber auch bei mir abgelehnt worden.


Danke für Eure Antworten 


LG aus Hamburg

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,

nach einigen Wochen melde ich mich mal wieder...
Die 6-wöchige Strahlentherapie (3 LK-Metastasen) habe ich soweit ganz gut überstanden.
Mein PSA-Wert ist von 1,35 Anfang Januar auf jetzt 0,19 gefallen.
Der Testosteron-Wert ist nahezu 0.
Demnächst soll ich die 2. HT-Spritze bekommen (Trenantone).
Womit ich aber zu "kämpfen" habe,
sind die Hitzewallungen...
Morgens sind sie am stärksten.
Leider hat mir keiner bisher dazu aber wirklich helfen können.
Kann mir jemand von Euch etwas empfehlen...
Das PSMA-PET-CT wurde von der TK bisher noch nicht bezahlt.
Wir haben dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt.

Danke für Eure Antworten

LG aus Hamburg

----------


## Georg_

Im ersten Rat werden unter 7.5.1, derzeit Seite 91, einige Ratschläge gegeben. Salbeitee oder Remifemin plus.

In einem anderen Thread diskutieren wir gerade die Bestrahlungsdosis in Gy bei LK-Metastasen. Wurdest Du mit 54 Gy und erhöhter Dosis auf die sichtbaren Metastasen bestrahlt? Welche Werte sind denn im Bericht angegeben?

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort...
Laut "vorläufigem radioonkologischen Bericht" betrug die Gesamtdosis 54 Gy. Anzahl der Fraktionen: 30 = 6 Wochen.
Fraktionsdosis: 1,8 Gy.
Bei mir war das Problem ob ich überhaupt nochmals bestrahlt werden konnte.
2011 hatte ich bereits eine Strahlentherapie. Ging aber...
Was nun den Hauptanteil an dem PSA-Abfall ausmacht, die Strahlentherapie oder die HT, vermag wohl so leicht
keiner zu sagen.

LG aus HH

----------


## Georg_

Du hattest in 2016 ja geschrieben: "kurative Radiatio der Prostataloge und der ehemaligen Samenblasenregion". Dann konnte man diesen Bereich diesmal weglassen und hat die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich nochmal zum Thema "Hitzewallungen",
auch wenn mir natürlich klar ist, das das sicher nicht das Hauptthema dieses Forums ist.
Aber für mich ist es leider eine doch ziemlich belastende Nebenwirkung.
Auffällig bei mir ist, das die Intervalle zwischen den Hitzewallungen relativ konstant sind: 
alle 1/2 Stunde.
Ich komme so auf fast 30 Wallungen pro Tag. Ich finde das sehr viel.

Hier aus dem Forum kam ja der Hinweis zu "Remifemin plus" (pflanzliches Medikament, eigentlich doch für Frauen...)
Mein Uro hat mir "Androcur 50mg" Tabletten (1x / Tag) empfohlen.

Von meinem Heilpraktiker habe ich Globulis bekommen, bisher keine Wirkung...

Über Erfahrungen und Kommentare würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke.

LG aus HH

----------


## flüstermann

hallo helimb,

dank Georg und seinen Hinweis auf
Cyproteron
konnten meine Hitzewallungen gegen Null gedrückt werden.

lg

----------


## rolando

Androcur und Cyproteron sind identisch. Cyproteron ist der Name des Wirkstoffs. Es handelt sich um ein Antihormon. Als Nebeneffekt zur Linderung von ADT-bedingten Hitzewallungen erhält man sozusagen eine 2-fach HB gleich mit verabreicht.

Roland

----------


## helimb

Hallo Roland,
hallo Harald,

Herzlichen Dank für Eure schnelle Antworten...
Mein Uro hat mir eine Tablette empfohlen für morgens...
Da ich nachts so gut wie keine Beschwerden habe, 
denke ich, macht das auch Sinn.
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das er mich auf ein gewisses Thrombose-Risiko 
hingewiesen hat.

Wie ist Eure Dosis ?
Wann nimmt Ihr es ein ?
Bekommt Ihr auch die 3-Monatsspritze "Trenantone" ?

Lieben Dank für Eure Antworten.

Grüße aus HH

----------


## klaus42

Hallo helimb, im letzten Jahr erhielt ich 2x3-Monatsspritzen Trenantone und hatte tagsüber und nachts massive Hitzewallungen sowie Schweißausbrüche. Bis auf Cyproteronacetat beta 5omg (morgens) waren bei mir alle anderen Medikamente (von Urologen und in Lehrbüchern empfohlen) ohne Wirkung. Die Hitzewallungen waren zumindest deutlich abgeschwächt. Von der Gebrauchsinformation nicht irritieren lassen, denn der Wirkstoff wurde seit Jahrzehnten im klinischen Bereich (Forensik) ohne wesentliche Komplikationen eingesetzt. 
Freundliche Grüße aus dem Rheinland
klaus42

----------


## flüstermann

hallo Helimb,

hatte die 3-Monatsspritze Pamorelin, Dosis 11,25mg, die Cyproteron abends mit 50mg.

2x Pamorelin, dann abgesetzt (Protonenbestrahlung zu Ende), Cyproteron noch eine Weile länger, bis vor kurzen, dann auch abgesetzt - außer retrograde Ejakulation und nachts immer noch bis zu 3x raus zum Wasserlassen keine Probleme.

lg

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


ich melde mich mal wieder, da ich einen neuen PSA-Wert habe: 0,03.
Mein Testosteron ist 0,04.
Damit gehe ich mal davon aus, das die Strahlen- und Hormontherapie
(2x 3-Monatsspritze Trenantone) gut wirken.
Ende Juli habe ich mein Gespräch mit dem Urologen.
Jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:


- macht es Sinn, eine weitere Hormonspritze zu geben ?
- wenn keine weitere Spritze gegeben wird, wie könnte 
  dann mein weiterer Verlauf aussehen ?
- in welchem Zeitraum wird mein Testosteron wieder ansteigen ohne Spritze ?
- werde ich dann auch die Hitzewallungen wieder los (wann) ?
- wenn keine Hormonspritze gegeben wird, ist es dann aber vielleicht 
  sinnvoll z.B. "Bicalutamid" zu geben ?


Ich würde mich sehr über Meinungen und Anregungen von Euch freuen...


LG aus Hamburg
Achim

----------


## HGROES

Moin Achim, 
ich nehme gegen die Hitzewallungen Estradiol-Pflaster, bei mir hilft es. 
Zusätzlich wird ein regulierter Knochen Auf- und Abbau hierdurch ermöglicht. (Knochendichteverlust 
durch Hormonentzugstherapie)
Den Rest sollten die Experten hier im Forum beantworten..

LG aus dem Speckgürtel von Hamburg
Horst Günter

----------


## flüstermann

wie ich geschrieben habe, waren es bei mir die Cyproteron welche gegen die Hitzewallungen halfen.

Seit Absetzen auch dieser Cyproteron (letzte Spritze Pamorelin im Nov. 2016 als 3-Monatsspritze) im April ist mein Testosteron leider nicht nach oben gegangen (0,33 letzte Messung), so das nun ein SHBG gemacht werden soll (macht die Onkologin ab nächsten Monat, weiß selbst noch nicht wie das abläuft, nur das es Testosteron-Spritzen sind).

Hitzewallungen kommen auch noch ab und zu, jedoch fast nebensächlich, nur noch gering ausgeprägt, die retrograde Ejakulation hat sich insofern geändert, das nun Flüssigkeit ausfliest, aber definitv ohne Sperma, da klar und wässrig (Lusttropfen? Kommt aber mit dem Höhepunkt.).

Anscheinend dauert der Abbau bei mir länger, bzw. der Testosteron -Wieder- Aufbau (und hier noch mal dank an Georg, ohne dessen Hinweis wir -meine Frau und ich- nicht so fleißig "geübt" hätten, was eindeutig richtig war!)

lg

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


ich melde mich heute mal wieder mit nicht so guten Nachrichten...
Mein PSA-Wert ist leider wieder auf 0,12 angestiegen.
Der letzte Wert war vom 25.07.2017: 0,03.
Testosteron jetzt: 4,33 ug/l
Die letzte 3-Monatsspritze war am 02.05.2017.
Ich habe 2 3-Monatsspritzen Trenantone bekommen.
Ich sehe das jetzt einfach so:
Testosteron ist wieder angestiegen > Krebs ist wieder da !
Wie könnte die weitere Zukunft aussehen ?


- Trenantone einfach im 3-Monatsabstand weitergeben ?


- Abwarten bis der PSA eine bestimmt Schwelle überschreitet
>> dann Trenantone (intermittierend) ?


- Gabe von Bicalutamid ?


Leider ist mein Urologe z.Z. in Urlaub.
Ich würde mich sehr über Anregungen von Euch freuen.


Liebe Grüße aus HH

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein Testosteron ist 0.04
> 
> Testosteron jetzt: 4,33 ug/l


Lieber Achim
Bitte räum mal auf in deinen Testosteron-Einheiten.
Ein Wert ohne Einheit verglichen mit einem Wert mit einer
falscher Einheit ist keine gute Grundlage für eine seriöse Antwort.

Hier kannst Du dich orientieren, welche Einheiten für 
Testosteron gängig sind:
http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass deine Werte in μg/l stehen, was in 
dieser Aufstellung der gängigen Einheiten für Testosteron ng/ml
entsprechen würde. Du hättest also das Kastrationsniveau
nie ganz erreicht und wärest jetzt wieder auf einem normalen,
'gesunden' Niveau angelangt.
In der Tat wäre der Wiederanstieg auf das Hundertfache innert etwa 
zweier Monate rasch. 
Damit wäre der Anstieg des PSA auf das Vierfache gut zu erklären.

Miss das PSA noch einmal, wenn dein Urologe wieder da ist. Dann
bestimme man die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) und entscheide, 
ob die nächste Spritze gleich gegeben werden solle, oder erst bei 
einem bestimmten Schwellenwert.
 Ich hatte damals bei einer PSA-VZ von 2 Monaten bei 4ng/ml PSA 
wieder gespritzt. Manche gehen aber auch bis 10ng/ml, aber wohl bei 
längerer PSA-VZ.

Bei noch kürzeren PSA-VZ würde ich die ADT nicht unterbrechen 
bzw. gleich wieder spritzen. Es sei denn, Du möchtst per Bildgebung
mittels PSMA-PET schauen, wo der Krebs sitze, und ob man lokal
was dagegen tun könne. Das geht ab etwa 2ng/ml, was dir wohl
ein paar Monate Ferien von der ADT gäbe.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## helimb

Hallo Konrad,


erstmal herzlichen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Du hast natürlich Recht, eine Zahl ohne Einheit
ist ziemlich wertlos...
Bei unserem Labor hier wird sowohl Testosteron (ECLIA)
als auch PSA (ECLIA) in ug/l ausgegeben.
Die beiden Hormonspritzen, die ich bekommen habe
waren am 26.01.2017 und 02.05.2017.
Der tiefste Testosteronwert war am 10.08. bei 0,05ug/l.


Info zum Thema Kastrationsschwelle:


"Die sogenannte Kastrationsschwelle gibt den Testosteron-Wert an, 
welcher für eine wirksame Hormonentzugstherapie unterschritten werden 
muss bei gleichzeitigem PSA-Abfall. 
In der aktuellen Leitlinie zum Prostatakarzinom der Europäischen Gesellschaft 
für Urologie (EAU) wird die Kastrationsschwelle mit 50 Nanogramm/dl angegeben. 
Dieser Wert beschreibt auch die gegenwärtig von Arzneimittelzulassungsbehörden 
akzeptierte Kastrationsschwelle".


Zum Thema "Schwellwert" ab wann man die HT wieder beginnt habe ich die
verschiedensten Zahlen schon gehört 1,3,5,8...
Vielleicht schaut man doch sehr auf die PSA-VZ.


Liebe Grüße

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
ich würde nicht die etwas "laxe" EAU nehmen sondern
_Das    bei hormonellen Behandlungen (Androgendeprivationstherapien)    angestrebte "Kastrationsniveau" beträgt_ ≤ _0,2 ng/ml    = ≤ 0,2 µg/l = ≤ 20 ng/dl bzw.    ≤ 0,69 nmol/l._

----------


## helimb

Hallo Günther,

Danke für Deinen Hinweis,
sollte in Deiner Antwort ein Link sein ...?

LG Achim

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Achim,
noe ich habe es 1:1 aus der aktuellen deutschen S3 kopiert, da die deutlich niedriger als die der EAU ansetzt und wir (die Leitlinienkommission) hier in D mittlerweile der Meinung sind, dass 0,2 erreicht werden muss, auch wenn da leitlinienkonform sollte oder anstreben steht. Die kennen kein muss

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


da mein PSA wohl weiter ansteigen wird,
gehe ich davon aus, das ich die HT in irgendeiner
Form weiter machen muss...
Die Frage ist nur welche und wie ?
Zu den Nebenwirkungen der Trenantone 3-Monatsspritze
kann ich ja etwas sagen, da ich sie 2x bekommen habe:


- Testosteron ging auf nahezu Null
- niedrigster PSA auf 0,03 ug/l
- häufige Hitzewallungen, ca. alle 1/2h
(war für mich sehr belastend)
- Schwermut und depressive Phasen
>> dagegen: DOXEPIN 100mg Antidepressivum


Was ich schwer einschätzen kann,
sind die Nebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid 150mg.
Das wäre für mich wohl auch eine Option.
Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere von Euch 
etwas dazu sagen...


Liebe Grüße

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Helimb,

das nehme ich zurzeit. Wie wirksam das bei mir ist, muss sich noch rausstellen. Es hat mich innerhalb von ca. 4 Monaten von PSA 10 nach OP und Logenbestrahlung runtergebracht auf 1,6. Tiefer wäre natürlich besser. Du solltest Dir auf jeden Fall die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen lassen. Ich dachte eine Zeit lang, das Problem würde mich nicht treffen. Dann sind aber doch starke Empfindlichkeiten eingetreten und ich habe die Bestrahlung über mich ergehen lassen. Brustwachstum kann ich im Grunde nicht feststellen. Aber die Empfindlichkeit ist geblieben. Ist schon nervig. Dann glaube ich, dass ich ca. 3 - 4 KG Gewicht zugenommen habe. Und der Blutdruck ist auch gestiegen. Auch Kondition und Kraft haben m. E. nachgelassen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Alternativ zur Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen kann Tamoxifen verwendet werden. Dies ist allerdings eine off-label Anwendung.

Man kann statt Trenantone auch Degarelix/Firmagon einsetzen. Dies dürfte etwas andere Nebenwirkungen haben. Hat der Urologe wahrscheinlich bisher noch nicht verwendet.

Georg

----------


## helimb

@Werner,
@Georg


lieben Dank für Eure Antworten.
Bei der Therapie mit Bicalutamid ist mir eine
wesentliche Sache nicht klar...
Wie lange ist die Therapie möglich,
wovon hängt das ab ?
Was kommt danach ?
Ist dann noch die Option mit der 3-Monatsspritze
gegeben ?
Was sagen Eure Urologen dazu ?
Da ich leider ein "sorgenvoller" Mensch bin,
denke ich in die Zukunkt, auf Jahre gesehen.
Vielleicht ist das falsch...
Zur Zeit geht es mir aber gut (Testo normal !)...




Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Achim,

- Dass der "Testo" normal bleibt, ist ein wesentlicher Vorteil von Bicalutamid.
- Wie lange die Therapie möglich ist, hängt sicherlich davon ab, wie sich Deine PSA-Werte entwickeln. Ich stehe im Augenblick bei 1,6 und habe das Gefühl, dass das nicht ausreichend ist. 
- Bei mir wird danach wohl leider die herkömmliche AHT kommen.
- Die Option zur Spritze ist gegeben. Vor der Spritze soll eh eine kurze Zeit Bicalutamid 50 mg gegeben werden, um den "flare up" zu verhindern.
- Ich glaube, ein Urologe veranlasst immer lieber die herkömmliche AHT, weil die, wie sagte mir Professor Schostak so schön im persönlichen Gespräch, "den Sumpf austrocknet" und Bicalutamid lediglich "einen Damm baut".

Eine gute Entscheidung wünsche ich Dir

WernerE

----------


## rolando

Hallo Werner, 
nur eine kleine Korrektur. Die Abkürzung AHT steht für *A*nti*h*ormon*t*herapie, also für eine Behandlung mit Antiandrogenen wie Bicalutamid, Flutamid,...,. 
Für die "Spritze" wird die Abkürzung ADT verwendet. Diese steht für *A*ndrogen*d*eprivations*t*herapie.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Danke Roland.

----------


## Georg_

Eine Anmerkung: der Sumpf wird nur so lange ausgetrocknet wie die "Spritze" wirkt. Dann wird er wieder unter Wasser gesetzt, d.h. das Testosteron erholt sich wieder. Von daher macht ein Damm oder ein vorübergehendes Austrocknen keinen großen Unterschied.

Die S3 Leitlinie hält Bicalutamid für gleichwertig: "Von den Antiandrogenen ist lediglich für Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich die Äqui-Effektivität mit der Orchiektomie nachgewiesen."

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Eine Anmerkung: der Sumpf wird nur so lange ausgetrocknet wie die "Spritze" wirkt. Dann wird er wieder unter Wasser gesetzt, d.h. das Testosteron erholt sich wieder. Von daher macht ein Damm oder ein vorübergehendes Austrocknen keinen großen Unterschied.


Stimmt auch nicht ganz. Das Testosteron erholt sich nicht wirklich. Die Hoden sind unter fortlaufender ADT nach wie vor nicht in der Lage Testosteron zu produzieren. Der gemessene Testosteronspiegel im Blut bleibt weiterhin auf Kastrationsniveau. Allerdings treten beim CRPC andere Mechanismen auf, z.B. die Eigensynthese von Testosteron durch die Tumorzellen oder ein Umbau der Androgenrezeptoren zur Testosteronunabhängigkeit.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

da haben wir uns etwas missverstanden. Ich meinte, dass man irgendwann die "Spritze" wieder absetzt, z.B. im Rahmen einer intermittierenden ADT oder wenn es sich um eine ADT in Kombination mit einer Bestrahlung handelt. Und ohne Spritze sollte - hoffentlich - das Testosteron sich wieder erholen.

Georg

----------


## helimb

@WernerE
Ich merke schon, das es "gut" ist, wenn das "Testosteron"
im normalen Bereich ist.
Deine Einschätzung, das PSA 1,6ug/l noch zu hoch ist,
teile ich auch. Aber vielleicht fällt das ja noch weiter...


@Georg
...ich bin das beste Beispiel dafür:
die Trenantone-Spritze wirkt nicht mehr,
Testosteron aber auch PSA sind wieder gestiegen.


@ALLE
Nochmals die Frage zur Wirkdauer von Bicalutamid oder
einer ADT: 2 Jahre, 4 Jahre, 6 Jahre...?
Oder ist das doch so individuell, das man das kaum
abschätzen kann ?




Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## Georg_

Achim,

bitte lege doch ein Profil an. Du hast ja schon Jahre Therapie hinter Dir und es schwierig sinnvollen Rat zu geben, wenn man darüber nichts weiß. Alle bisherigen Beiträge durchzulesen und sich daraus einen Reim machen - solltest Du nicht erwarten.

Nach zwei Trenantone-Spritzen werden sie noch wirken, dass der PSA Wert nach dem Absetzen wieder ansteigt war wohl zu erwarten. Du müsstest Dich mit Deinem Urologen einigen, wieviel Nerven Du hast und wann wieder mit Trenantone begonnen werden soll. Dies wäre dann eine intermittierende Hormontherapie. Prof. Schostack hält in Anlehnung an eine große Studie 10 ng/ml für akzeptabel. Du kannst natürlich auch statt Trenantone mit Bicalutamid oder Degarelix weitermachen und sehen, ob Du dies besser verträgst. 

Wie lange Bicalutamid wirkt kann nicht genau gesagt werden, u.a. nicht ohne ein Profil. Mit dickem Daumen geschätzt 2-3 Jahre.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> ......
> @ALLE
> Nochmals die Frage zur Wirkdauer von Bicalutamid oder
> einer ADT: 2 Jahre, 4 Jahre, 6 Jahre...?
> Oder ist das doch so individuell, das man das kaum
> abschätzen kann ?
> Liebe Grüße
> Achim


individuell nach Betroffenem TNM etc. 
keinerlei Evidenz zur Wirkzeit aus Studien verfügbar
SHG Daten Bicalutamid zwischen 2 und 37 Monaten wirksam
LHRH dauerhaft zwischen 9 Monaten und 108 Monaten wirksam
zu intermittierend fehlen Langzeitdaten

----------


## helimb

@Georg
...die PK-Historie habe ich gepflegt.

@Günter
...Danke für Deine Informationen.

LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Achim,

das Profil sieht anders aus als ich mir die Situation bisher vorstellte. Nach einer Bestrahlung dauert es über ein Jahr, manchmal zwei, bis die bestrahlten Tumorzellen absterben. Die Hormontherapie hatte das Testosteron heruntergedrückt, jetzt ist es wohl deutlich angestiegen und die Tumorzellen können wieder PSA erzeugen. Bei drei Lymphknotenmetastasen ist 0,12 an sich ein Erfolg und kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich diesen Wert nochmal erreichen würde. Du musst abwarten, wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt. Nach einem Anstieg durch das Beenden der Hormontherapie sollte der PSA Wert durch das Absterben der Krebszellen der Lymphknotenmetastasen wieder sinken bis der Nadir erreicht ist.

Wenn Du etwas tun willst, so mache wieder für ein halbes Jahr Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid, um damit das Absterben der bestrahlten Zellen zu unterstützen. Die sechs Monate Trenantone waren zu kurz wenn man bedenkt, dass ja noch nicht alle Tumorzellen abgestorben sind - alle werden sowieso nicht absterben.

In einem Jahr kannst Du wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und sehen in wie weit die Bestrahlung gewirkt hat. Die dann noch verbliebenen Metastasen - und eventuell neue - können dann mit CyberKnife nachbestrahlt werden.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,


lieben Dank für Deine Einschätzung.
Meine tiefster Testosteronwert war am 18.08.2017 von 0,05ug/l.
Jetzt (genau der 16.10.2017) ist er wieder bei 4,33ug/l.
Als Referenzbereich für einen "60-Jährigen" gilt 1,93-7,4ug/l.
Ich muss noch etwas erwähnen zur letzten Strahlentherapie für
die 3 LK-Metastasen:
Es ist nicht sicher ob auch alle 3 LK bestrahlt worden sind.
Grund: Eine LKM. liegt im "alten" Strahlengebiet von 2011
Der Arztbrief ist hier nicht eindeutig.
Dieser Punkt wird aber geklärt.
Aber Georg, was bitteschön ist "CyberKnife" ?
Vielleicht kannst Du da etwas zu sagen oder Links nennen
wo ich darüber nachlesen kann...
Danke.




Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Achim,

dann ist der Testosteronwert praktisch wieder auf normaler Höhe und es ist verständlich, dass das PSA wieder angestiegen ist.

Wie gesagt würde ich erstmal abwarten, wie sich der PSA Wert weiter entwickelt. Nächstes Jahr zur Erfolgskontrolle ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und ggfs. mit Cyberknife gezielt (das ist ein Link) dann noch sichtbare Metastasen nachbestrahlen.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,

Danke für den Link,
ich kannte dieses Center auch nicht...
CyberKnife ist praktisch wie robotergestütztes Operieren (Davinci) nur mit Strahlen und hochgenau.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das meine Krankenkasse (TKK) solch eine Therapie bezahlen würde.
Das PSMA PET/CT haben sie bis heute nicht bezahlt, trotz diverser Einsprüche.
Nochmals Danke.

LG Achim

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Achim,
die TKK übernimmt nun häufig das PSMA PET Voraussetzung vorheriger begründeter Antrag und Inanspruchnahme der Berliner Vertragsinstitution, Reisekosten verbleiben üblicherweise beim
Patienten.

----------


## Jon1949

Achim,


ich bin bei einer nicht unähnlichen Vorgeschichte mit einer verzögerten intermittierender Hormontherapie gut gefahren. 6 Monate "maximale Hormonblockade" (Spritze + Bicalutamid) @ PSA 2,67 und nach 108 weiteren Monaten immer noch in der ersten Therapiepause @ PSA 7,38. Maximaler PSA im Verlauf 9,66 vor einem knappen Jahr. Ich frage mich oft, ob ich bei einer aggressiveren Hormontherapie immer noch hormonsensitiv wäre. Mein Profil findest du hier http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=517.


Liebe Grüße
Jon

----------


## reini99

> Moin Achim,
> die TKK übernimmt nun häufig das PSMA PET Voraussetzung vorheriger begründeter Antrag und Inanspruchnahme der Berliner Vertragsinstitution, Reisekosten verbleiben üblicherweise beim
> Patienten.


. .

Reisekosten haben sie nach meiner energischen Intervention doch übernommen. (HH-BLN) 600km immerhin.
Reinhard

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Glück gehabt Rechtsanspruch besteht nicht

----------


## Hermes_53

> . .
> 
> Reisekosten haben sie nach meiner energischen Intervention doch übernommen. (HH-BLN) 600km immerhin.
> Reinhard


Hallo Reinhard, wie hast Du genau "energisch interveniert"? Ich brauchte für das PET selber in Berlin nur eine Überweisung meines Urologen. Mehr habe ich nicht.

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen;


ich habe gestern (03.11.2017) einen neuen PSA-Wert bekommen: 0,24ug/l
(vorher 0,12ug/l vom 16.10.2017). Das ist eine Verdopplungszeit von 
unter einem Monat. Das macht mir doch viel Sorgen...
Ich hatte ja für meine 3 Lymphknotenmetastasen eine Strahlentherapie
(Mitte Feb. - Ende März) und parallel dazu eine HT (2x 3-Monatsspritze
mit Trenantone, letzte am 02.05.2017) gemacht. 
Jetzt frage ich mich, wieso steigt der PSA schon wieder an ?
Die Strahlentherapie hätte doch die LKM "zerstören" müssen.
Was ich verstehe ist, das die HT keine Wirkung mehr hat.
Meine Testosteron ist ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit wieder im
Normalbereich...
Außerdem kann es sein, das bei der Strahlentherapie eine LKM nicht
mitbestrahlt wurde. Macht "die" also jetzt den Anstieg ?
Nächste Woche bin ich beim Urologen und auch in der Martini-Klinik
um die weitere Therapie zu besprechen.
Ich würde mich aber über Eure Einschätzungen freuen.




Liebe Grüße aus HH
Achim

----------


## rolando

Hallo Achim,

offensichtlich hat die Bestrahlung nicht alles abgedeckt was an Metastasierung vorhanden war. Ich denke, da zeigt sich ein generelles Problem der Bildgebung. Man glaubt sich auf ein entsprechendes PET-CT verlassen zu können. Das ist ab leider nicht immer der Fall. Auch bei einem höheren PSA-Wert - bei dir mit 1,35 ng/ml - werden immer nur die größeren Ansammlungen von Tumorzellen angezeigt, weiterhin vorhandene Mikrometastasen liegen noch unterhalb der Detektionsgrenze einer Bildgebung. So läuft man mit dem PET-CT quasi ständig der aktuellen Entwicklung hinterher, sofern es sich um einen Tumortypus handelt, der entsprechend aggressiv ist und weitere Mikrometastasen gebildet hat.

Nach meinem Dafürhalten gibt es für dich zwei vorrangige therapeutische Möglichkeiten. Entweder zunächst ein erneutes PET-CT durchführen zu lassen (nach dem Abwarten auf einen entsprechenden höheren PSA-Wert bei dem das PET-CT auch etwas zeigt), um die neuen Quellen für die PSA-Erhöhung ausfindig zu machen und danach zu entscheiden, ob eine abermalige Bestrahlung möglich wäre oder aber mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Ob dabei ADT oder AHT zum Zuge kommen, bliebe noch zu klären.




> Zitat helimb: 
> "Was ich verstehe ist, das die HT keine Wirkung mehr hat.
> Meine Testosteron ist ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit wieder im Normalbereich...".


Deinem Profil entnehme ich, dass du wohl 2x Trenantone erhalten hast, die letzte Spritze am 02.05.2017. Sofern deine Angaben vollständig sind, kann momentan nichts mehr wirken. Die Wirkdauer von Trenantone beträgt 3 Monate, d.h. Anfang August war deine ADT beendet. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb dein Testosteronspiegel seit einiger Zeit wieder im Normbereich liegt.

Gruß 
Roland

Der Beitrag beruht auf meiner laienhafter Einschätzung

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Achim,

die Tumorzellen sind nach einer Bestrahlung nicht sofort tot. Die Bestrahlung schädigt die DNA der Zellen und diese sterben erst, wenn sie versuchen sich wieder zu teilen. Das kann über ein Jahr dauern bis alle Zellen einen "Teilungsversuch" gemacht haben. Du solltest daher noch etwas abwarten. Ein vorübergehender Anstieg "= Bounce" ist üblich, sie dazu den Ersten Rat.

Für eine Salvage Bestrahlung warst Du mit einem PSA Wert von 1,35 schon zu hoch. Ich fürchte, die 54 Gy haben gereicht eventuelle Mikrometastasen zu zerstören, jedenfalls die, die im Bereich der IMRT Bestrahlung waren. Bei den sichtbaren Metastasen führt es u.U. nur zu einer Verkleinerung. Auf sichtbare Metastasen kann man einen "Boost" geben, mit SBRT Bestrahlung oder HDR Brachytherapie.

Also im nächsten Jahr ein PSMA PET/CT machen und nachbestrahlen, was noch übrig ist.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Lieber Roland, 
lieber Georg,


Danke für Eure Beiträge !


@Georg,
Ich habe Deinen Hinweis zum Thema "Bounce" mit
dem "Ersten Rat" nicht verstanden...
Kannst Du bitte die Themen "Boost", "SBRT Bestrahlung"
und "HDR Brachytherapie" noch etwas erläutern.
Mit meinem laienhafen Verständnis weiß ich eigentlich
nur, das man prinzipiell ein Gebiet nicht 2x bestrahlen kann.
Die Untersuchung mit dem PSMA PET/CT habe ich auch schon in 
Erwägung gezogen. Heist aber, entweder lege ich ca 1300€ auf den Tisch
oder ich muß nach Berlin fahren...


LG Achim

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Achim, 

ich fuhr aus KA zum PET nach Berlin. Die Leute am DTZ machen das sehr gründlich. Es ist eine Sauerei, was sich die GKV uns gegenüber leisten. Leider macht es die TK ihrer Klientel durch die Möglichkeit Berlin unmöglich, die woanders entstehenden Kosten eines PET einzuklagen. Schließlich hat die GKV ihre Leistungen nach dem medizinischen Fortschritt anzupassen. Das PSMA PET ist seit einigen Jahren etabliert, nur die GKV übernimmt es nicht. 

Antworten zu Deinen Fragen an Georg: Das sind alles spezielle Techniken der Bestrahlungstherapien. Näheres findest Du sicher bei Tante Guhgel. 

Deine PCa Geschichte erinnert mich an meine. Ich würde immer wieder empfehlen, die Versuche der Direktbehandlung der Metastasen auszureizen. Also bei Dir jetzt oder in Kürze: Zum PET nach Berlin und weitere Diagnose oder Therapie nach Ergebnis. 

Gruß, Hermes

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Achim,

den Ersten Rat findest Du unter Basiswissen. Im Kapitel 7.2.7 ist der Bounce, also ein vorübergehender Anstieg des PSA Wertes nach einer Bestrahlung, beschrieben.

Dort ist unter 7.2.2 auch die HDR Brachytherapie und unter 7.2.1 die SBRT oder CyberKnife Bestrahlung beschrieben. Mit beiden Verfahren kann man sehr gezielt kleinere Bereiche mit höheren Dosen bestrahlen. Dies kann man nutzen um die Dosis innerhalb eines mit IMRT bestrahlten Bereichs zu erhöhen. Oder nachträglich nochmal zu erhöhen wenn die Metastasen nicht verschwunden sind. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass jeder Strahlentherapeut bereit ist, dies zu machen. Jedenfalls würde es z.B. Prof. Dunst in Kiel machen.

Allerdings kann man auch mit IMRT eine erhöhte Dosis auf sichtbare Metastasen geben, siehe dieses Bild. Dort wurden die Lymphabflusswege in gelb mit 50 Gy bestrahlt und die Metastase in lila mit 68 Gy. Der 68 Gy Bereich ist der grüne Kreis.



Du kannst diese Alternativen ja bei Deinem Termin in der Martini Klinik ansprechen.

Georg

----------


## reini99

Hermes, das ist wohl eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Ein Rechtsanspruch besteht wohl in dem Falle nicht.Fahrkostenantrag hatte ich erst nach dem PET/CT gemacht.War aber zweimal abgelehnt worden.
Reinhard

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Reinhard, aber wie hast Du das begründet? Die Leute zahlen doch nicht grundlos...
Gruß, Hermes

----------


## rolando

> Hallo Achim,
> 
> die Tumorzellen sind nach einer Bestrahlung nicht sofort tot. Die Bestrahlung schädigt die DNA der Zellen und diese sterben erst, wenn sie versuchen sich wieder zu teilen. Das kann über ein Jahr dauern bis alle Zellen einen "Teilungsversuch" gemacht haben. Du solltest daher noch etwas abwarten. Ein vorübergehender Anstieg "= Bounce" ist üblich, sie dazu den Ersten Rat.
> 
> den Ersten Rat findest Du unter Basiswissen. Im Kapitel 7.2.7 ist der Bounce, also ein vorübergehender Anstieg des PSA Wertes nach einer Bestrahlung, beschrieben.


Dort steht auch, dass ein Bounce-Effekt *nicht* bei vorab entfernter Prostata auftreten kann. Diese Konstellation liegt aber bei Achim vor - also kein Bestrahlungs-Bounce möglich, d.h. dann, der erneute PSA-Anstieg ist auf noch vorhandenes Tumorgewebe zurückzuführen.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

die Strahlenärztin, die meine Metastasen mit SBRT bestrahlt hat, wies mich jedoch auf einen möglichen Bounce hin. 

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Hallo Roland,
> die Strahlenärztin, die meine Metastasen mit SBRT bestrahlt hat, wies mich jedoch auf einen möglichen Bounce hin.


Lässt sich aber mit dem Basiswissen/Ersten Rat, worauf du hingewiesen hast,  nicht erklären.

Roland

----------


## Muggelino

Dieser "Bounce" beschäftigt mich auch immer wieder.
Nach dem Ende  meiner ADT stieg der PSA wie erwartet schnell wieder an, sank dann  wieder auf Null, stieg nochmal an, um ein weiteres Mal unter die  Nachweisgrenze zu sinken, wo er nun seit ca. einem Jahr verblieben ist.
Konrad  nannte diese 2 Anstiege mal "doppelten Bounce". Sie erfolgten  allerdings erst gut 2 Jahre nach dem Ende der Strahlentherapie.
Ich würde es eher ein Rezidiv nennen. 
Im  Onko Internetportal  https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...mmt-jetzt.html   hab ich dies dazu gefunden:



> Außerdem kann es sowohl nach radikaler Prostatektomie als auch nach  Strahlentherapie vorübergehend zu geringfügigen PSA-Anstiegen kommen.  Hervorgerufen wird dieses Phänomen („PSA-Bounce“) durch verbliebenes  gutartiges Prostatagewebe. Ist der PSA-Wert bei der Nachsorge also  einmal erhöht, heißt es: Ruhe bewahren und nicht verrückt machen lassen!


Diese  Erklärung wirft neue Fragen auf: Wenn "verbliebenes gutartiges  Prostatagewebe" den PSA-Anstieg hervorruft, wodurch fällt das PSA dann  wieder? Und warum steigt es erst nach 1-2 Jahren? Und was heisst  "geringfügig"? Mein PSA stieg von 0,02 auf 1,17 (siehe unten, link zu  myprostate). Das würde ich nicht mehr geringfügig nennen.
Ich habe  meine eigene Theorie und die geht so: Mit dem Ansteigen des Testosterons  wuchsen verbliebene Tumorzellen schnell an, wodurch das Immunsystem sie  finden und killen konnte. Dabei wurde das PSA freigesetzt und bewirkte  den Anstieg.
Interessant finde ich die oft zu findende Aussage, dass  Patienten mit einem Bounce einen besseren Krankheitsverlauf haben als  solche ohne (zB hier:  http://urologie.klinik-am-ring.de/in...-prognose.html).
Das würde auch meine Theorie stützen.
Hier noch eine automatische Übersetzung aus https://www.cancer.gov/publications/...s?cdrid=542441 : 
"PSA-Sprung

   Ein kurzer Anstieg und dann fallen im Blutspiegel von PSA  (Prostata-spezifisches Antigen), die bei einigen Patienten 1-3 Jahre  nach der Bestrahlung Behandlung für Prostatakrebs auftritt.  PSA-Bounce bedeutet nicht, dass der Krebs zurückgekehrt ist.   Es kann durch die Freisetzung von PSA aus zerstörten Krebszellen oder  aus normalem Prostatagewebe, das der Strahlenbehandlung ausgesetzt ist,  verursacht werden."


All diese Aussagen  bedeuten letztendlich eine Warnung, bei einem Wiederanstieg des PSA zu  schnell mit einer Behandlung zu beginnen. Wer die Nerven hat, auch einem  schnellen Anstieg eine Weile zuzuschauen, erlebt vielleicht, dass das  PSA von ganz allein wieder fällt. Es wäre interessant, statistische  Daten über Dauer und Höhe des Bounce zu bekommen. Und Antwort auf die  Fragen: Tritt der nur nach Bestrahlung auf oder auch nach OP? Wird er  verursacht durch verbliebenes Prostatagewebe (entzündet?) oder durch  absterbende Tumorzellen? Falls letzteres, warum sterben nach etlichen  Monaten oder Jahren plötzlich soviel Tumorzellen ab (und nicht vorher  schon)?

Detlef

PS: Ist das Basiswissen in diesem Punkt auf dem neuesten Stand?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Detlev,



> PS: Ist das Basiswissen in diesem Punkt auf dem neuesten Stand?


dann schauen wir doch mal, was da steht:
*7.2.7   Der PSA-Bump oder PSA-Bounce* Etwa jedem dritten Patienten widerfährt einige Zeit nach der Bestrahlung eine scheinbar böse Überraschung: Der PSA-Wert steigt wieder! Tat*sächlich kann es sich dabei um ein Phäno*men handeln, dass auch im deutschen Sprach*gebrauch mit PSA-Bump (engl. bump = Beule, Höcker, Buckel), gelegentlich auch mit PSA-Bounce(etwa PSA-Hüpfer) bezeichnet wird  gemäß Defi*nition ein vorüber*gehendes Anstei*gen des PSA-Werts um ≥ 0,1 ng/ml über den vorher*ge*hen*den PSA-Wert, gefolgt von einem Wieder*absinken _unter_ diesen Wert. Untersu*chun*gen haben gezeigt, dass ein PSA-Bump nach etwa 30 % aller Strahlenbehand*lun*gen auf*tritt; nach einer LDR-Brachytherapie im Durch*schnitt etwa 18 bis 20 Monate nach der Bestrahlung, bei einer CyberKnife®-Behandlung bereits nach im Mittel neun Mona*ten. Im letz*teren Fall betrug der mittlere Anstieg des PSA-Wertes 0,5 ng/ml, siehe hier (in Englisch):
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24478988 
Man nimmt an, dass das Phänomen des PSA-Bumps wahr*scheinlich nicht auf den Prosta*ta*krebs, sondern auf eine durch Bestrahlung aus*gelöste Prostatitis zurückzu*füh*ren ist. Dar*aus folgt auch, dass nach einer Salvage-Bestrah*lung54 kein PSA-Bump auf*treten kann. Wenn in dieser Situation der PSA-Wert doch wieder steigt, dann handelt es sich um ein Rezi*div.
Man sollte meinen, dass Radiotherapeuten ihre Patienten routinemäßig darauf hinweisen, dass nach einer Strahlenbehandlung sich dieses weit*ge*hend harmlose Phänomen einstellen kann, Berichte von Patienten sagen aber etwas Ande*res aus, viele von ihnen wurden davon über*rascht und dachten natürlich sofort an ein Rezi*div (Rückkehr der Erkrankung).
---

54 Salvage-Therapie bedeutet soviel wie Rettungs*the*ra*pie und bezeichnet den Versuch, mittels einer zweiten Therapie mit kurativer Intention doch noch eine end*gültige Heilung zu erreichen, nachdem die Erst*therapie nicht zur Heilung geführt hat.
Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse, denen zufolge dieser Text geändert werden müsste?

Ralf

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


diese Strahlentherapie wurde bei mir im März 2017 durchgeführt
(Original-Arztbrief):


"Nach ausführlicher Aufklärung und CT-gestützter dreidimensionaler Bestrahlungsplanung
palliative Radiatio der paraaortalen und iliacalen Lymphabflusswege links 
in IMRT/VMAT-Technik mit 6MV-Photonen bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 54,0 Gy,
fraktioniert zu 5x 1,8 Gy je Woche (in der Zeit vom 15.02.2017 bis 29.03.2017)."


Von einem möglichen "PSA-Bounce" hat mir niemand etwas gesagt.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube auch nicht daran...


LG Achim

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Ralf

*Bounce* ist wohl dieses von dir beschriebene Fänomen des vorübergehenden
benignen Wiederanstieges lange nach der Strahlentherapie.
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....nstieg-rad.pdf

oder hier in Englisch in Bezug auf eine Brachytherapie:



> However, as your doctor points out, you may be experiencing nothing 
> more than a temporary, benign rise in PSA, a phenomenon often called a 
> PSA *bounce, spike, or bump*. 
> Its defined as an increase in PSA of 0.1 to 0.5 ng/ml  or a rise in PSA of 15% 
> or greater over the prebounce level  followed by a quick drop to prebounce 
> levels without treatment.


https://www.harvardprostateknowledge...s-a-psa-bounce
Bounce und Bump wären also dasselbe.

Aber:
Mein brasilianischer Strahlemann in Bern, mit dem ich englisch sprach, 
hatte mich mit  "PSA-*Bump"* beruhigt, als ich ihn auf den unmittelbar
nach der Strahlentherapie am CyberKnife folgenden Anstieg ansprach
(Okt. 15: 45ng/ml auf 97, dann innert zweier Monate Abfall auf Nadir 13).

Auch nach der PSMA-RLT erfuhr ich solche 'Bumps', gefolgt von fallenden 
Werten bis zum jeweiligen Nadir von einem Bruchteil des Ausgangswertes 
jeweils ca. zwei Monate später:
Sep. 16: 29ng/ml auf 39, Nadir 2.1
Jan. 17: 5.5ng/ml auf 9.2, Nadir 1.3
Juni 17: 53ng/ml auf 93, Nadir <2.4

Belegtes Wissen hab ich bezüglich der Bezeichnung solcher unmittelbarer
Weiteranstiege mit folgenden Abfall nicht.  Es steht aber wieder mal eine 
Bestrahlung bevor,  da kann ich ja mal den (deutschen) Prof. am KSSG fragen.

Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Achim,

lies Dir doch bitte den aus dem "Basiswissen" zitierten Text noch einmal durch und sage uns, warum anlässlich der Salvagebestrahlung Dir jemand etwas über den PSA-Bump hätte sagen sollen/müssen.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Lieber Konrad,



> Bounce und Bump wären also dasselbe.


Richtig. Und was hat Dein brasilianischer Strahlemann damit zu tun?

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt verschiedene Begründungen für einen PSA Bounce, es sind aber alles nur Hyphothesen.

Satoh schreibt: 
The underlying mechanism of PSA bounce and the reasons for the influence of age on this bounce are still unknown. The first potential hypothesis is that PSA bounce might be due to a late-developing radiation reaction such as radiation prostatitis. 
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...8.08234.x/full

Stephenson schreibt:
Approximately 20% to 30% of patients have transient PSA elevations after radiation therapy (termed PSA bounce) that are believed to be due to radiation prostatitis or delayed tumor cell kill [20,21].
https://link.springer.com/article/10...0026-2?LI=true

Detlefs Überlegungen zu einer Immunreaktion des Körpers werden auch in einem Artikel von Mark Scholz angesprochen:
Dr. Zelefsky speculates that the bounce phenomenon is an immune-mediated inflammatory reaction and that the immune hyperactivity in the prostate gland is a sign that the immune system is switched on to effectively target cancer cells outside the prostate. In a sense, the bounce is a sign of the immune system engaging and attacking the cancer.
https://static1.squarespace.com/stat...act+Review.pdf

* Wenn die Begründung für den PSA Bounce nur eine Hypothese ist, so sollte man es auch so formulieren. Aus einer Hypothese kann man dann auch nicht sicher schlussfolgern, dass es nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung keinen Bounce geben kann.* 

Studien, die einen Bounce nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung betrachtet haben, konnte ich nicht finden. 

Dass ein Bounce ein Zeichen für eine danach geringere PSA Progression ist, wird in Bezug auf Brachytherapie in dieser Studie erwähnt:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3899636/
Und auch in diesem Abstract, auf das sich Mark Scholz bezogen hatte:
http://www.redjournal.org/article/S0...14)01290-5/pdf

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Richtig. Und was hat Dein brasilianischer Strahlemann damit zu tun?


Der hat den Begriff *Bump* für etwas ganz anderes verwendet,
nämlich für den weiteren ungebremsten PSA-Anstieg unmittelbar 
nach einer Strahlentherapie, bevor dann der angestrebte Abfall
eintritt, also nicht verzögert wie ein *Bounce*.
Gleich vier mal habe ich dieses Fänomen in meinem Beitrag belegt.

Ob diese Unterscheidung zwischen *Bounce* und *Bump* üblich sei,
will ich nun meinen hiesigen, deutschen Strahlemann fragen.
 OK?


Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Achim, den jetziger PA Anstieg beginnt schon im Sommer und ist ganz ordentlich dokumentiert. Deswegen



> Von einem möglichen "PSA-Bounce" hat mir niemand etwas gesagt.
> Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube auch nicht daran...


halte ich das mit dem Bump für mehr als Spekulation. Mein Glaube findet sowieso woanders statt. 

Ich habe Deine Messwerte seit Juli mal kurz angesehen und sage mal so: Der Wert 0,03 vom Juli ist so klein, dass er zufälligen Schwankungen unterliegt, die eine zuverlässige quantitative Auswertung der Verdopplungszeit hiermit unzuverlässig ist. Seriös sind sicher die 2 Messungen von Oktober und November. Sicher ist auch ein sehr schneller PSA Anstieg (ohne Zahl) seit Sommer. Ganz praktisch würde ich daher Ende November und Mitte Dezember noch eine PSA Messung durchführen. Ein PSMA PET/CT hat noch ein wenig Zeit, bis PSA etwa 1 erreicht. Wenn es aber so weitergeht, wird dies im Januar erreicht sein.   

Alles Weitere hängt vom Ergebnis dort ab. 

Gruß, Hermes

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Konrad,



> OK?


OK!

Ralf

----------


## Muggelino

> Hallo Detlev,


Moin Ralv,



> Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse, denen zufolge dieser Text geändert werden müsste?


So hätte ich meine Frage auch formulieren können.
Es scheint, dass der Text im Basiswissen die "allgemeine Ansicht" widerspiegelt und abweichende Meinungen (Bounce auch nach OP, Bounce durch absterbende Tumorzellen) ignoriert.
Letztlich sind es nur Begriffe, für die Definitionen formuliert werden. 
Meine PSA-Anstiege wären nach dieser Definition keine Bounces gewesen, da nach Salvage-Bestrahlung erfolgt. Aber Rezidive kennen laut allgemeiner Definition nur ansteigende Werte, wenn sie nicht behandelt werden. Ich bin also so schlau als wie zuvor.
Ich halte es für möglich, dass auch nach Salvage-Bestrahlungen diese Bounces auftreten. Dann natürlich nicht durch entzündetes Prostatarestgewebe, sondern durch absterbende Tumorzellen. Wäre schön, wenn das mal erforscht würde, ein neuer Name dafür erfunden würde und es dann irgendwann einen Absatz dazu im Basiswissen geben würde. Bis dahin kann es so bleiben :-). Obwohl Georg auch recht hat, dass es auf etwas wackligen Füßen steht.

Detle*f*

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Detle*f* (sorry),



> Es scheint, dass der Text im Basiswissen die "allgemeine Ansicht" widerspiegelt und abweichende Meinungen (Bounce auch nach OP, Bounce durch absterbende Tumorzellen) ignoriert.


Das ist richtig. Die "allgemeine Meinung" zur Ursache des PSA-Bounce/-Bump ist eine durch die Bestrahlung ausgelöste Prostatitis. Ein PSA-Bounce stellt sich nach durchschnittlich 18 bis 20 Monaten ein. Dies sind die Ergebnisse schon lange zurückliegender Untersuchungen zweier US-Zentran an 1.313 Patienten, von denen Dr. Strum auf S. 178 seines Buches berichtet, für diejenigen, die noch ein Exemplar besitzen. Wo keine Prostata (mehr), da kann keine Prostatitis sein. Wenn also anekdotisch davon berichtet wird, dass jemand nach einer Salvage-RT so etwas wie einen PSA-Bounce erlebt, so muss dies eine andere Ursache haben, die noch überhaupt nicht benannt worden ist, und eine statistische Aussage wie "ein Drittel aller Patienten" ist auch nicht möglich. Solange keine besseren Daten und Erklärungen vorliegen, kann das alles nur Spekulation sein, und dafür ist im "Ersten Rat" nur in Ausnahmefällen Raum; mir fällt im Moment nicht mal ein Beispiel dafür ein.

Ralf

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


seit 12.03.2018 nehme ich Bicalutamid 150mg.
Gestartet wurde die Therapie bei einem PSA von 0,94.
Was diesen erhöhten PSA auslöst, ist nicht genau bekannt.
Dann gab es die folgende Monate diese Werte:


27.03. >> 0,48
14.05. >> 0,45
25.06. >> 0,37


...jetzt ist aktuell der PSA aber wieder angestiegen auf: 0,55.
Meine Sorge ist einfach, das die Therapie mit Bicalutamid schon 
am "Ende" ist...
oder könnte es sich einfach doch nur um eine Schwankung im unteren
Bereich handeln.
Ich habe mit Bicalutamid so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen und eine
sehr gute Lebensqualität !
Auffällig ist aber auch, das mein Testosteron-Wert schon eine ganze 
Weile sehr hoch ist: ca. 10ug/l.
Mitte Oktober ist die nächste PSA-Bestimmung.
Über Eure Einschätzungen für meine jetzige Situation würde ich mich 
sehr freuen.


Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## Georg_

An sich ist die Definition von Resistenz (="am Ende") ein Wert oberhalb von 2 ng/ml und weiter steigend - genauer im Basiswissen angegeben. Von daher sind die gemessenen Wert so niedrig, dass man sich erstmal keine Sorgen machen sollte. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass unter Bicalutamid der Testosteronwert steigen kann. Das ist wohl nicht ganz ungewöhnlich.

Ich selbst hätte bei diesen Werten überhaupt nicht mit Hormontherapie begonnen.

----------


## helimb

Hallo,


einige von Euch werden das hervorragende Dokument "Erster Rat.pdf"
(http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf) 
sicher kennen...
Hier gibt es zum Thema Testosteronanstieg unter Bicalutamid einen
Hinweis auf Seite 112. Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich zu der Gruppe von 
Männern, bei denen das eben so ist.
Im Übrigen kann ich dieses Dokument wirklich sehr empfehlen,
da es auch sehr aktuelle Themen behandelt.

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


wie im Sept. 2018 erwähnt, nehme ich seit 12.03.2018 Bicalutamid 150mg täglich.
Der vorletzte Wert (17.10.2018) war 0,59ug/l. 
Die Welt war für mich in Ordnung ! 
Das man unter Bicalutamid nicht mehr 0,xx erreicht,
ist ja auch so. Leider ist der PSA jetzt aber aktuell (25.01.2019) SPRUNGHAFT auf
1,82 gestiegen. Ich bin sehr beunruhigt !
Die Frage ist jetzt, wie das weitere Vorgehen aussehen könnte:


- PSMA/PET-CT machen, um die genaue Ursachen festzustellen (bei 1,82 macht das wohl auch Sinn)


- zeitnah mit der "normalen" Hormontherapie beginnen
(habe ich schon mal bekommen für 1/2 Jahr >> Medikament: Trenantone,
wurde leider schlecht vertragen >> Hitzewallungen)
um dann nach 6 Wochen zu schauen, ob der PSA deutlich wieder nach unten geht !
Die Gedanken kreisen im Kopf hin und her...


Was ich auch noch erwähnen möchte ist:
seit ca. 4 Monaten habe ich täglich "Granatapfel Elixier Dr. Jacob"
genommen. Kann es hier einen Zusammenhang mit dem plötzlich
angestiegenen PSA geben ?
Oder ist es einfach doch so, das Bicalutamid am "Ende" ist ?
Ich brauche Euren Rat...


Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Achim, ich nehme seit 2 Jahren Dr. Jacob's Elixier und habe noch 1/3 meiner Prostata: ich konnte keinen vergleichbaren Anstieg feststellen. Ob das überhaupt irgendwas bewirkt, ist ohnehin die Frage. Aber der Saft schmeckt mir ganz gut.
Was soll denn das Elixier nach RPE bewirken?

----------


## helimb

Hallo Martin,

Hinweise zur Einnahme von "Dr. Jocob's Granatapfel-Elixier" habe ich aus dem Dokument "Erster Rat" >> Seite 175...

LG Achim

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Achim,



> Leider ist der PSA jetzt aber aktuell (25.01.2019) SPRUNGHAFT auf 1,82 gestiegen. Ich bin sehr beunruhigt !


die Goldene Regel lautet "ein Wert ist kein Wert!". Also erstmal die nächste Messung abwarten oder außer der Reihe noch mal messen lassen.

Ralf

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


was mir noch eingefallen ist:
seit ca. einem Monat nehme ich das Bicalutamid 150mg nicht mehr von
"ratiopharm" sondern von "Teva". Grund: Ratiopharm konnte und kann
zur Zeit nicht liefern...
Natürlich sagt die Apotheke, das da ja der gleiche Wirkstoff drin ist,
aber ich überlege ja nur, was anders ist als vorher.
Mir kommt dieser sprunghafte PSA-Anstieg irgendwie "komisch" vor...


Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Achim, nach der Studie von Pantuck (2006) soll der Granatapfel den PSA-Wert senken und auch die Tumorentwicklung hemmen (nicht nur "Maskierung" des PSA-Wertes). Insoweit verstehe ich nicht, wie du das mit dem plötzlichen Anstieg in Verbindung bringen kannst.

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Achim,

Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Bicalutamid Ratiopharm und Teva !
Der wichtigste Grund ist der, dass Teva die Firma Ratiopharm seit 2010 übernommen hat. Es wird deshalb keine zwei verschiedene
Bicas aus dem Haus Teva mehr geben. Was Du bisher hattest, war genauso von Teva.

Zweitens, und da rede ich aus eigenen Erfahrung bei Zulassungen bei neuen Medikamenten, sind die Wirkstoffe kleiner Moleküle
wirklich identisch wenn sie rein chemisch hergestellt werden können, egal welche Firma diese produziert. 
Anders wäre es bei grösseren Molekülen, welche biotechnologisch hergestellt werden. Da hätte ich selber auch Bedenken, wenn der Hersteller wechselt.

Ich halte es deshalb wie Ralf, eine Messung ist keine Messung. Warte den nächsten PSA Wert ab, bevor die Spekulationen
überhand nehmen.

Alles Gute

Tritus

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


Danke für Eure Antworten....


@MartinWK
...es gibt halt nur einen in etwa zeitlichen Zusammenhang zwischen
der Einnahme von Granatapfel und dem PSA-Anstieg.
Aber: ich habe nochmal alles nachgelesen aus dem "Ersten Rat"
und werde die Einnahme von Granatapfel beibehalten.

@Tritus
Danke für Deine Information, die hatte ich nicht.
Und unsere Apotheke offensichtlich auch nicht.

Montag habe ich das Gespräch mit meinem Urologen.


Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## tritus59

Ist zwar nicht so wichtig, aber meine obige Aussage:

"Es wird deshalb keine zwei verschiedene Bicas aus dem Haus Teva mehr geben. 
Was Du bisher hattest, war genauso von Teva".

ist nur indirekt richtig. Ratiopharm (eine TEVA Firma) hat nach wie vor eine eigene Produktionsstätte, und ich
habe auch keine Infos, dass diese Produktionsstätte nicht mehr weitergeführt werden soll.
Zum Rest stehe ich aber voll und ganz: Es gibt keine Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Bicalutamid Generikas, auch die
Zusatzstoffe zur Formulierung sind identisch.

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,

mein Urologe hat folgende Vorgehensweise festgelegt:

- die 3-Monatsspritze habe ich nun doch schon heute bekommen
(diesmal aber Profact und nicht Trenantone...)

- Bicalutamid werde ich noch 2 Wochen nehmen, dann wird es abgesetzt
(weil es wohl auch nicht mehr wirkt)

- in 4 Wochen wird dann Testosteron und PSA gemessen


Bildgebung:
Vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich ja schon mal ein PSMA-PET/CT im UKE 
in Hamburg gemacht. Ich bin in der TK und mußte es seinerzeit
selbst bezahlen; damals etwa 1400.
Nach aktueller Information von heute morgen, soll es mittlerweile
1800 kosten. Ob die TK jetzt die Kosten übernimmt weiß ich nicht.



Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## Lothar61

Hallo Achim,

die TK hat einen Vertrag mit dem DTZ in Berlin und übernimmt dort die Kosten für die PSMA-PET/CT.

Liebe Grüße
Lothar

----------


## helimb

Hallo Lothar,

Danke für die Info...
Aber das war vor 2 Jahren auch schon so;
also hat sich da nichts geändert ?

LG Achim

----------


## Lothar61

Nein, es hat sich nicht geändert, ich selbst war im September letzten Jahres dort. Hier kannst Du es auf der TK-Homepage nachlesen:

https://www.tk.de/techniker/service/...berlin-2012118

LG
Lothar

----------


## helimb

Hallo Lothar,

Danke für den Link...
Warst Du in Berlin ?
Wenn ich das im UKE in HH machen möchte,
geht das nur über einen Einzelantrag bei der TK.
Die Aussichten auf Erfolg sind aber wohl gering...

Liebe Grüße 
Achim

----------


## Lothar61

Hallo Achim,

ich wohne auch in Hamburg und war im September in Berlin zur Untersuchung. Den Termin habe ich telefonisch gemacht, war überhaupt kein Problem und innerhalb einer Woche möglich. Man sollte allerdings schon eine Überweisung von seinem behandelnden Arzt in der Hand halten. Ich bin am Vorabend mit der Bahn angereist, habe mir ein Hotelzimmer genommen und dann ganz entspannt ins DTZ gefahren. Du solltest Dir aber den ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen.

Ich bin am 28.2. wieder im DTZ, um erneut eine PSMA-PET/CT durchführen zu lassen und die (hoffentlichen) Erfolge meiner derzeit laufenden Chemo zu feiern.

LG
Lothar

----------


## helimb

Hallo Lothar,

Danke für die Info...
Ich habe Dir eine mail geschickt.

LG Achim

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


mein PSA war ja Ende Januar 2019 unter Bicalutamid 150 auf 1,82 gestiegen.
Damit hat die Bicalutamid-Therapie bei mir ca. ein 3/4 Jahr gehalten.
Mein Urologe hat mir dann am 28.01.2019 eine 3-Monatsspritze "Profact"
gegeben. Nach gut einem Monat steht der PSA jetzt bei 0,89 bei einem
Testosteronwert von 0,28ug/l. 
Leider habe ich auch wieder unter Hitzewallungen zu leiden.
Gib es denn da nichts, was wenigstens etwas hilft ?
Würdet Ihr eine Knochendichtemessung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt empfehlen ?


Liebe Grüße
Achim

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Achim,

soweit ich deiner PK-Historie entnehmen konnte, bist du ab 2017 bereits mit Trenantone behandelt worden und jetzt mit Profact. Um einen möglichen Knochenabbau zu erkennen, ist es sinnvoll zumindest jetzt mit Beginn der neuen Behandlung die Knochendichte messen zu lassen um Veränderungen feststellen zu können und ggf die Therapie darauf einzustellen.
Ich habe nach einem Jahr Hormonentzug die Knochendichte messen lassen (DPX-Gerät), da eine familiäre Osteoporose-Vorbelastung gegeben war. Überweisung vom Urologen oder Hausarzt nötig, ansonsten IGL-Leistung.

*Hitzewallungen*, halten sich bei mir in Grenzen seit ich täglich ca. 1/2 Liter *Salbeitee* trinke. Schmeckt immer noch.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Man kann Hitzewallungen mit Östrogen-Pflastern lindern. Suche im Forum danach.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...gen#post109177

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,

meine Hitzewallungen haben wohl jetzt Ihre volle Wirkung erreicht:
ca. alle 1/2...3/4 Stunde. Wenn man das mal hochrechnet
kommt da eine 1h/Tag raus. Zuviel wie ich finde.
Ohne diese Nebenwirkung könnte ich viel besser mit der HB leben.
Ich trinke jetzt erstmal Salbeitee und nehme "remifemin PLUS Johanniskraut"
(enhält Traubensilberkerze). Vielleicht hilft es ja.

@Optimist
Danke für Deinen Hinweis.
Ich habe einen Termin zur Bestimmung meiner Knochendichte.
Werde ich wohl selber zahlen müssen; 
ich hab bei der TKK nachgefragt.

@Georg
Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Ich habe versucht mich etwas in das Thema
Hitzewallungen/Östrogen einzulesen. Viel habe ich nicht gefunden.
Ich werde aber meinen Östrogenspiegel mal bestimmen lassen
(kostet bei unserem Labor ca. 16).

LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Näheres z.B. hier:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...177#post109177

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Achim,
meinem Mann wurden gegen die extremen Hitzewallungen Androcur verschrieben - das hat immens geholfen. 
Ob das Präparat für dich in Frage kommt, solltest du mit deinem Arzt abklären. 
Alles Gute
Nat

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


heute habe ich meine "Hormondiagnostik" bekommen:


17-Beta-Estradiol (ECLIA)     <18,4pmol/l  --  Ref.-Bereich 41,4 - 159
17-Beta-Estradiol Umrechnung  <5,0ng/l    --   Ref.-Bereich 11,3-43,2


@"DieBlonde"
Herzlichen Dank für Deinen Tipp !
Werde ich mir anschauen und mit meinem Arzt besprechen.


LG Achim

----------


## helimb

@DieBlonde

in 2017 habe ich schon mal eine ADT gemacht; allerdings unter Trenantone.
Damals gab es auch schon das Thema Hitzewallungen.
Meine Urologe hat mir dann auch Androcur 50mg verschrieben.
Leider ging es mir den Tag dann ziemlich schlecht und ich habe es nicht weiter genommen.

LG Achim

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


ich mache ja z.Z. eine Hormontherapie mit dem Medikament "Profact".
Der aktuelle PSA-Wert von heute ist 0,64ug/l. Am 26.02.2019 war er 0,89.
Gestartet wurde am 28.01.2019 bei PSA 1,8.
Jetzt meine Frage:
sollte der PSA mit HT in den "0-Bereich" fallen (z.B. nach der 3. Spritze) ?


LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Das ist unterschiedlich, je nach dem wieviel Tumormasse der Patient hat, wie er auf die Behandlung anspricht und welchen PSA Wert vor Beginn der Behandlung hatte. Die Wirkung der ADT kann man durch eine Kontrolle des Testosteronwertes überprüfen. Er sollte am besten unter 20 ng/dL liegen.

Ich halte einen PSA Wert von 1,8 für zu niedrig um mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Du könntest auch eine intermittierende ADT machen und immer bei einem PSA Wert von 10 neu beginnen.

Man kann den PSA Wert auch durch eine Bestrahlung der Metastasen reduzieren.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir wurde 4 Jahre nach OP und anschließender Bestrahlung jetzt bei PSA 0,27 eine Hormontherapie begonnen. War das falsch ? Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen die erste 3 Monatsspritze bekommen.

----------


## Georg_

Michi,

ich würde sagen (völlig) unnötig früh. Der PSA Wert hätte sich ja u.U. noch unter 2,0 stabilisieren können. Nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung würde ich erst über 2,0 ng/ml von einem biochemischen Rezidiv sprechen und ob man dann sofort mit Hormontherapie beginnen muss ist auch umstritten.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michi,

Du hast sicherlich nichts falsch gemacht. Zumal die (konservativen) Urologen in der Situation zur ADT raten. Als mein PSA-Wert in 2012 auf ca. 0,3 gestiegen war, riet mein Urologe auch zur ADT. Ich habe abgelehnt und den PSA-Wert steigen lassen. Bis ca. 10,0 zum Ende des Jahres 2017. In den 5 Jahren war ich ohne Behandlung und habe das Leben ohne Nebenwirkungen genossen. Anfang 2018 bin ich dann eingestiegen. Mein PSA-Wert ist glücklicher Weise auf 0,05 gesunken. Keiner weiß, wie lange das gut geht. Aber genauso weiß auch niemand, wo mein PSA-Wert heute stehen würde, wenn ich Ende 2012 eingestiegen wäre. Ich habe mich nun entschlossen, mit der ADT erst einmal auszusetzen, um zu schauen, wie schnell der PSA-Wert ansteigen wird. Nach Möglichkeit werde ich bei ca. 4,0 eine PSMA-PET-CT vornehmen lassen. 

Wie gesagt: Du hast sicherlich nichts falsch gemacht. Dennoch musst Du wissen, dass Du Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nimmst, die Du meiner Meinung nach für längere Zeit noch umgehen könntest.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Habe jetzt erst Georgs Kommentar gesehen...

----------


## buschreiter

> Michi,
> 
> ich würde sagen (völlig) unnötig früh. Der PSA Wert hätte sich ja u.U. noch unter 2,0 stabilisieren können. Nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung würde ich erst über 2,0 ng/ml von einem biochemischen Rezidiv sprechen und ob man dann sofort mit Hormontherapie beginnen muss ist auch umstritten.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg, das möchte ich nicht unkommentiert stehenlassen. Nach einer SRT, der ja eine RPE vorausgegangen sein muss, ist ein biochemisches Rezidiv bei einem Anstieg des PSA über die Messgrenze anzunehmen. Die 2,0 (zzgl. Nadir) ist mE der Wert, bei dem von einem Rezidiv nach erstmaliger Radiatio auszugehen ist. Warum sonst spricht man nach RPE von einem biochemischen Rezidiv bereits bei 2 x größer 0,2? Wann man die (Anti)Hormontherapie beginnt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier!
VG
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt 4 Wochen nach der 3 Monatsspritze noch keine Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Achim,

über 2,0 plus Nadir ist die Definition für ein biochemisches Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung ohne vorherige Operation, das ist richtig. Eine entsprechende Definition für die Salvage Bestrahlung gibt es nicht. Ich hatte die genannte Definition daher analog auch für die Salvage Bestrahlung übernommen, aber mit "würde ich" extra vorsichtig formuliert. Auch die Salvage Bestrahlung wird den PSA Wert selten auf Null zurückbringen können. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht bei ersten Anzeichen eines Anstiegs mit Hormontherapie anfangen. Wie Werner schreibt, kann der PSA Wert nach Beginn der ADT sofort wieder fallen auch wenn man etwas abwartet.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Michi, das bleibt nicht so. Bei mir fing es 2-3 Monate nach Beginn der ADT an und die Nebenwirkungen verstärkten sich dann weiter.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatte ja 2 Jahre lang PSA <0,07 erst dann hat er zu steigen begonnen. Zuvor 0,16 und dann 8 Wochen später 0,27. Vielleicht ist es dann anders.

----------


## Georg_

Michi, wenn Du die Nebenwirkungen ansprichst: diese entstehen dadurch, dass das Testosteron auf Grund der ADT fehlt. Daher sind die Nebenwirkungen unabhängig vom PSA Wert vor der ADT.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Michi, hallo Georg,

vielleicht bin ich eine Ausnahme? Die erste ADT Behandlung (Zoladex, drei Monatspräparat) habe am 21. April 16 erhalten. Die Prostatektomie war am 11. Mai 16. Zoladex habe ich sehr gut vertragen (SANFTE Hitzewallungen und einiges an Gewicht!) sonst nichts. Ich weiß natürlich, dass Konrad erhebliche Probleme hatte. Die Behandlung  bei mir wurde im März 18 abgebrochen (iADT).

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


Danke für Eure Beiträge...
Mein Testosteron-Wert ist aktuell 0,03ug/l.
Das größte Problem bei meiner ADT sind die Hitzewallungen.
Sie kommen ca. alle 3/4 bis 1h. Je nach Verfassung und Anspannung
spüre ich sie mal mehr, mal weniger.
Wenn ich die Zusammenhänge richtig verstehe, sind für die Hitzwallungen
der niedrige Östrogenwert verantwortlich, nicht aber das niedrige Testosteron.
Ich habe den Östrogenwert (Estradiol) zweimal bestimmen lassen:
beidemal 18,4 pmol/l; der Referenzbereich ist aber 41,4 - 159.
Ich habe also deutlich zu wenig Östrogen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob man nicht einfach den Östrogenwert wieder
in den Normbereich bringen kann um dann weniger Hitzewallungen zu haben.
Was meint Ihr ?


LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad verwendet erfolgreich Östrogen-Pflaster, die für Frauen in den Wechseljahren gedacht sind:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6655#post76655

Damit kann man den Östrogenwert recht einfach erhöhen.

----------


## LudwigS

> Mein Testosteron-Wert ist aktuell 0,03ug/l.
> Das größte Problem bei meiner ADT sind die Hitzewallungen.
> Sie kommen ca. alle 3/4 bis 1h. Je nach Verfassung und Anspannung
> spüre ich sie mal mehr, mal weniger.
> Wenn ich die Zusammenhänge richtig verstehe, sind für die Hitzewallungen
> der niedrige Östrogenwert verantwortlich, nicht aber das niedrige Testosteron.
> Ich habe den Östrogenwert (Estradiol) zweimal bestimmen lassen.


Östrogen (Estradiol) werden aus Testosteron gebildet.
Wenig Testosteron bedeutet wenig Östrogen.
Man kann mit einem steroiden Antiandrogen (Androcur) die Beschwerden zu lindern versuchen, aber auch es erst mal mit Phytoöstrogenen versuchen.
Zu nennen wäre hier Hopfen, Kürbiskerne, (noch) keimfähige Brennesselsamen, Soja, Rotklee, Leinsamen.....

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


heute hatte ich mal wieder ein Gespräch beim Urologen...
das mein Testosteronwert so weit auf Null (0,03) gefallen ist,
hat Ihn sehr gefreut.
Überhaupt nicht "begeistert", war er von meiner Idee 
Östrogenpflaster zu verwenden um damit meine
Hitzewallungen zu verringern.
Er hält das sogar für gefährlich (Thrombose-Gefahr) und
dem Krebs gegenüber für kontraproduktiv.
Zum "Testen" hat er mir noch das 
Präparat "Equinovo" (Enzymtherapie) mitgegeben. 
Wirkungsweise:"Wirksamer Immun- und Zellschutz für eine 
gesunde Schleimhaut- und Soffwechselfunktion".
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?


Ansonsten habe ich meine 2. HT-Spritze Profact bekommen.


LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Die Thrombose-Gefahr besteht bei oralen Östrogenen, z.B. DES. Um dies zu vermeiden, wendet man es gerade transdermal, d.h. durch die Haut, an. Wieviele Frauen nehmen diese Pflaster in den Wechseljahren! Östrogen senkt das Testosteron und ist daher nicht kontraproduktiv hinsichtlich Krebs.

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,


danke für Deinen Beitrag...
Tja, da sitze ich nun "zwischen den Stühlen" mit
meinem laienhaften Medizinwissen (zum Großteil aus dem WEB).
Mein Urologe rät mir ganz klar ab Östrogenpflaster zu nehmen.
Wenn ich mich seiner Meinung entgegenstelle, muss das
schon sehr gut begründet sein (Studien, Aussagen von anderen Ärzten...) !
An der geringen Resonanz zu diesem Thema glaube ich auch,
das das mit dem Östrogen auch nicht viele machen.
Ich selbst möchte natürlich auch möglichst kein Risiko eingehen.
Hilft hier die Endokrinologie weiter ?


LG Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Ja, eine genaue Anamnese bezüglich Thromboserisiko hilft: https://www.gerinnungspraxis-freibur...mbophilie.html
Die Risiken werden insgesamt als sehr gering eingeschätzt: https://meno-pause.ch/hormonbehandlung
Die dauerhafte Behandlung der Frau wird kritisch gesehen: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...ause-weiter-ab
Als Salbe oder Pflaster nimmt es meine Frau schon länger, der Gynäkologe hat dazu geraten, nur orale Einnahme lehnt er ab. Eine regelmäßige Kontrolle des Blutbildes sollte erfolgen.
Die zugehörige S3-Leitlinie ist seit 2014 abgelaufen, die neue in Überarbeitung: https://www.awmf.org/leitlinien/detail/ll/015-062.html
Natürlich kann man immer argumentieren, dass beim Mann alles anders ist.

Für Equinovo gibt es laut Krebsgesellschaft Evidenz, dass es die Symptome der ADT mindert (Seite 27):
Kompl_Methoden_Dez.2014_final_web.pdf

----------


## helimb

Hallo MartinWK,

Danke für Deine tollen Links zu diesem Thema...

LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Achim,

seinen Urologen wird man meist auch nicht mit Studien oder der Meinung anderer Ärzte überzeugen können. Wenn es nicht in der Leitlinie steht ist es in der Regel Tabu. Ich will hier aber nicht nur das empfehlen, was der niedergelassene Urologe wahrscheinlich für richtig hält. Dann würde sich die Diskussion hier im Forum reduzieren auf: tu was Dein Arzt sagt.

Nach der von Martin verlinkten Studie soll Equinovo nach 50 Tagen auch die Hitzewallungen um ca. 40% reduzieren. Du kannst es ja versuchen.
http://iv.iiarjournals.org/content/2....full.pdf+html

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,  


jetzt melde ich mich doch früher als gedacht...
Ich hatte mich mit der jetzigen HT unter Profact doch relativ "sicher" gefühlt...
Hier meine kurze letzte Historie:


Datum - PSA - Testosteron
25.01.  1,82  ?
22.02.  1,01  0,28
24.04.  0,64  0,03
15.07.  0,86  0,08


Ich muss noch vorweg schicken das ich den Beitrag von "Georg" 
(Wie lange wirkt die Hormontherapie? Wann tritt Resistenz ein) genau gelesen habe.
Kurz gesagt, bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht, das der PSA schon wieder ansteigt.
Hat die HT also nur ca. ein halbes Jahr gewirkt und bin ich damit schon hormontaub ?
Ich verstehe das alles nicht, zumal mein Testosteron doch nahezu Null ist.
Da mein Urologe z.Z. in Urlaub ist, kann ich ihn nicht fragen.
Eure Einschätzung für das weitere Vorgehen wäre mir sehr wichtig.


LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Achim,

wenn ich das richtig lese, hast Du im Januar 2017 mit Trenantron begonnen, dann im März 2018 auf Bicalutamid umgestellt und Anfang 2019 auf Profact (Buserelin). Das macht dann insgesamt 2,5 Jahre Hormontherapie. Im Januar hattest Du einen PSA Wert von 1,82 ng/ml, also ist Dein PSA Wert erstmal gefallen, geht offenbar auf und ab. Es bleibt Dir nur, den nächsten PSA Wert abzuwarten. Dann ggfs. ein neues PSMA PET/CT und die Metastasen mit Cyberknife Bestrahlung entfernen. Oder Dr. Maurer macht das beim UKE HH auch operativ. Beides würde den PSA Wert senken.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,

Du hast meine ganz Historie vollkommen korrekt beschrieben...
und hast alle 3 HT zusammengerechnet.
Das mit dem PET/CT sehe ich auch schon auf mich zukommen,
alles andere ist eben immer Spekulation. Das würde ich wohl wieder im UKE HH machen wollen (Kostenübernahme ?).
Cyberknife Bestrahlung sagt mir z.Z. noch garnichts.
Wie kommst Du gerade auf Dr. Maurer im UKE ?
Danke für Deine Antworten.

LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Weil der die PSMA-radioguided Lymphknotenektomie entwickelt hat: "_Die 99mTc-PSMA-radioguided Surgery stellt eine verlässliche OP-Methode dar, mit deren Hilfe auch kleine und/oder atypische gelegene Prostatakarzinommetastasen im Rezidivfall aufgespürt werden können._" Damit findet man die befallenen Metastasen zuverlässig während der Operation.

https://www.martini-klinik.de/die-ma...doz-dr-maurer/

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,

ich habe mir den entsprechenden Artikel mal durchgelesen...
Ist ja ein sehr neues Verfahren; klingt aber vielversprechend.
Da es aber nicht leitliniengerecht ist, wird meine TK das wohl auch nicht bezahlen...?
Über wieviel Geld reden wir denn dann ?

LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Das Verfahren wird seit einigen Jahren angewendet, nicht nur in Hamburg sondern auch in München und Köln. Grundsätzlich wird eine Krankenkasse eine Lymphadenektomie bezahlen. Was es allerdings zusätzlich kostet, die befallenen Lymphknoten mit diesem Verfahren zu markieren, musst Du beim UKE erfragen.

In diesem Thread wurde das Verfahren schon diskutiert. Wolfgang erwähnte eine Zuzahlung für Kassenpatienten von 1.500 Euro in München, wo Dr. Maurer vorher gearbeitet hat.

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


da es mal wieder einen neuen PSA-Wert unter Hormontherapie (Dreimonatsspritze Profact) gibt,
melde ich mich mal wieder.
Für dieses Jahr ergeben sich dann folgende Werte (in ug/l):


25.01. 1,82 
22.02. 1,01
26.02. 0,89
24.04. 0,64
15.07. 0,86
29.07. 0,76
28.10. 0,9


Es ist also immer ein "Auf und AB"...
Ich beende das Jahr, wie ich es begonnen habe.
Das sehe ich erstmal als Erfolg an.
Trotzdem bleibt natürlich die Frage, wielange die HT noch hält ?
Mein Urologe hat gemeint, das wir den nächsten Schritt machen werden,
wenn der PSA wieder 1,8 erreicht hat.
Das wäre dann vermutlich ein PSMA-PET-CT...
Vielmehr hat mich aber folgende Sache "geschockt":


Ich habe ihn gefragt, ob ich denn trotz aller neuen Therapiemöglichkeiten 
an PCA STERBEN werde. Er hat etwas geschluckt und die Gegenfrage gestellt:
"soll ich das wirklich beantworten ?".
Danach hat er "JA" gesagt !
Ich bereue sehr, das ich diese Frage überhaupt gestellt habe.
Im Februar 2020 werde ich 63.
Wie ist Eure Einschätzung ?
Oder soll man die Lebensphilosophie haben: LEBE JETZT - WAS IN 5 JAHREN IST, WEIß NIEMAND.


LG Achim

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Achim,

ach was, so schnell stirbt man(n) nicht  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  hoffe ich jedenfalls . . .

bin ja 365 Tage mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs, mit Trailer und PKW, den PKW habe ich erst vor 4 Wochen neu gekauft und den wollte ich eigentlich noch 9 Jahre fahren, dann bin ich 80 ! 
und die muß ich erreichen, kann doch meine Frau noch nicht allein lassen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Januar 2016 hieß es na ja 2 Jahre . . .
nun habe ich fast 4 Jahre rum und ich kann nicht klagen, auch wenn der PSA hoch geht . . .

also Leben Leben Leben . . .

----------


## Georg_

"Trotzdem bleibt natürlich die Frage, wielange die HT noch hält ?"

Dazu habe ich diesen Text geschrieben, der diese Frage eingehend betrachtet:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...er_der_ADT.pdf

Zur Dauer der Restlebenszeit: Du würdest an Prostatakrebs sterben, wenn Du ansonsten ewig leben würdest. Man wird den Tumor nicht los, aber durch das inzwischen lange Überleben auf Grund verbesserter Therapien wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, aus einem anderen Grund zu versterben sehr groß.

----------


## Optimist

> Ich habe ihn gefragt, ob ich denn trotz aller neuen Therapiemöglichkeiten an PCA STERBEN werde. Er hat etwas geschluckt und die Gegenfrage gestellt:"soll ich das wirklich beantworten ?".
> Danach hat er "JA" gesagt ! Ich bereue sehr, das ich diese Frage überhaupt gestellt habe. Im Februar 2020 werde ich 63.
> Wie ist Eure Einschätzung ? Oder soll man die Lebensphilosophie haben: LEBE JETZT - WAS IN 5 JAHREN IST, WEIß NIEMAND.


Hallo Achim,
am Anfang meiner PK-Karriere habe ich meinen Urlogen auch gefragt: "Wie lange noch ?"  
Aber da hatte er kurzfristig Probleme mit den Ohren und hat das Thema gewechselt.   War wohl besser so.

Ich praktiziere seit langem deine vorgeschlagene Lebensphilosophie. Ich lebe heute und ich lebe morgen, was übermorgen ist, bleibt im Nebel.
Auch ich werde im Februar wie du, mal wieder älter, 66 Jahre. Dazu fällt mir ein Hit von U. J. ein: "mit 66 Jahren fängt das Leben an, mit 66 Jahren hat man Spaß daran .......". ein nicht zu überbietender Schwachsinn !

Wenn man vorher nicht gelebt und seine Freude, seinen Spaß gehabt hat, mit 66 kriegt man wahrscheinlich die Kurve nicht mehr.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Worauf meine Urologen eingegangen sind, war eine andere Frage: "Wie lange hat sich wohl der Krebs bei mir schon eingenistet? ". Die Antworten waren in etwa: 
" aufgrund ihrer sehr fortgeschrittenen Metastasierung so ca. 10 bis 15 Jahre."

Daraus habe ich für mich gefolgert: 10 bis 15 Jahre ohne Angst, ohne Sorgen, ohne Rezidiv, ohne Inkontinenz und ohne Impotenz. Es war vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, nicht zum Urologen zu gehen. 

Ich lebe heute, ich lebe morgen. 
Ich rate allen Lesern, nicht nur den vom PK Betroffenen: Es wäre traurig für euch, übermorgen, wenn es vielleicht zu spät ist, festzustellen, nicht gelebt zu haben.

Franz

----------


## Wolfjanz

Lieber Optimist Franz

Dein Zitat: 

"Dazu fällt mir ein Hit von U. J. ein: "mit 66 Jahren fängt das Leben an,  mit 66 Jahren hat man Spaß daran .......". ein nicht zu überbietender  Schwachsinn !"

~~~

Es gibt noch einen viel größeren Schwachsinn vom "Mann mit dem Fagott": 
"Heute beginnt der Rest Deines Lebens"  (Ein kleiner Trost: Dieser Satz ist auf dem Mist von Bernd Meinunger gewachsen :Blinzeln: )))

Hier ein kleiner Appetithappen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHohzITY-HE

Schönes Wochenend´ ALLERSEITS
dillinger

----------


## helimb

Danke für Eure Antworten...


Ich glaube und hoffe, das es in etwa so sein wird, wie Georg es beschreibt:
die Medizin wird in ein paar Jahren soweit sein, den PK verläßlich zu stoppen.
Es sei denn, man hat bei der Erstdiagnose schon sehr, sehr schlechte Werte.
Wenn ich daran denke, was es bei meiner Erstdiagnose in 2006 alles noch nicht gab:


PSMA-PET-CT, Davinci-OP, XTANDI und,und...


Außerdem glaube ich, das mein Krebs nicht so sehr agressiv ist.
Ich hatte 2x 5 Jahre, OHNE jegliche Therapie (2006-2011, 2011-2016).
Für mich auch ganz entscheidend ist eine gute Lebensqualität !


Achja, meine Lebensphilosophie "ruht" auf vier Säulen:


- KRAFT (damit meine ich eine gute Fitness und Ausdauer)
- MOTIVATION (wer keinen Antrieb mehr hat etwas zu machen, hat eigentlich schon verloren)
- FREUDE (was wäre ein Leben ohne Freude ?)
- ZUVERSICHT (...habe ich gerade beschrieben)


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Betroffenen sowie Verwandten und Freunden ALLES, ALLES GUTE !


LG Achim

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


vorweg möchte Ich allen ein gesundes, glückliches Jahr 2020 wünschen.
Besonders natürlich, das die gemachten Therapien einen positiven Erfolg haben.
Mein nächster PSA-Wert ist noch etwas hin (Ende Januar);
trotzdem möchte ich jetzt schon eine einfache Frage stellen:
meine Hitzewallungen haben deutlich nachgelassen;
sonst konnte ich fast die Uhr danach stellen, ca. alle Stunde.
Jetzt kommen sie nur alle 2..3h.
Ist das jetzt das Ende der Hormontherapie mit PROFACT (3-Monats-Spritze) ?
oder könnten auch andere Ursachen in Frage kommen:


- "Gewöhnung"
- winterliche Temperaturen
- Wirkung des Medikaments "Equinovo" (mein Urologe hatte das mal angedeutet)


Habt Ihr hierzu Erfahrungen ?
Wenn denn mein PSA gestiegen sein sollte, kommt natürlich gleich die Frage "was nun"...?
Ein PSMA-PET-CT wäre dann wohl sinnvoll.
Dann habe ich aber wieder den "Streß" mit meiner KK der TKK.


LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Bei manchen Patienten lassen die Hitzewallungen mit der Zeit nach. Equinovo soll auf die Schleimhäute wirken und die haben mit den Hitzewallungen nichts zu tun.

Grundsätzlich wird durch die Hormontherapie die Temperaturregelung des Körpers gestört. Dadurch bekommt der Körper das Signal "es ist zu warm" und fängt an zu schwitzen, obwohl es so warm gar nicht ist. Frauen nehmen gegen diese Hitzewallungen rezeptfreie Remifemin Tabletten, die sollen auch bei Männern schon geholfen haben. 
Die Hitzewallungen haben bei Männern die gleiche Ursache wie bei Frauen - zu wenig Östrogen. Männer brauchen auch Östrogen und bilden dies aus Testosteron. Dies fehlt ja nun bei der Hormontherapie.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> meine Hitzewallungen haben deutlich nachgelassen;
> sonst konnte ich fast die Uhr danach stellen, ca. alle Stunde.
> Jetzt kommen sie nur alle 2..3h.
> Ist das jetzt das Ende der Hormontherapie mit PROFACT (3-Monats-Spritze) ?
> oder könnten auch andere Ursachen in Frage kommen:
> 
> - "Gewöhnung"
> - winterliche Temperaturen
> - Wirkung des Medikaments "Equinovo" (mein Urologe hatte das mal angedeutet)


Hallo Achim,
Hitzewallungen so alle 2 - 3 Stunden, das ist besser als alle Stunden, aber immer noch sehr häufig. 
Es kann sein, dass die Abnahme durch "Equinovo" bewirkt wurde. Es soll laut Werbung gegen alle möglichen Nebenwirkungen des Hormonentzuges hilfreich sein, auch Hitzewallungen werden dabei erwähnt.

Ich habe mit Erfolg bei Hitzewallungen Salbeitee getrunken, täglich über 1 Liter. Als ich nach langer Zeit keinen Salbeitee mehr sehen konnte, Wechsel auf remifemin plus, konzipiert für Wechseljahresbeschwerden bei Frauen, dämpft auch Hitzewallungen bei Männern. Dauert allerdings ca. 10 Tage bis die Wirkung eintritt.  
Da neugierig, habe ich nach einigen Monaten "refemin plus" weggelassen, prompt waren nach ein paar Tagen die Hitzewallungen wieder da. Hitzewallungen jetzt nur noch nach Rotwein (leider).

Von der Häufigkeit der Hitzewallungen auf die Wirkung der Hormontherapie zu schließen, da wäre ich vorsichtig. Laborwerte sind aussagekräftiger.

Franz

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


da es heute mal wieder einen neuen PSA-Wert unter Hormontherapie (Dreimonatsspritze Profact) gibt,
melde ich mich mal wieder.
Meine PSA-Werte seit Beginn der HT sind die folgenden:


25.01.2019 >> 1,82ug/l
22.02.2019 >> 1,01
26.02.2019 >> 0,89
24.04.2019 >> 0,64
15.07.2019 >> 0,86
29.07.2019 >> 0,76
28.10.2019 >> 0,9
24.01.2020 >> 0,94
23.04.2020 >> 1,2


Wie man sieht, hat es die letzten Vierteljahre immer einen Anstieg gegeben.
Mal mehr, mal weniger...
Den Testo-wert von heute bekomme ich erst morgen.
Mein Urologe hat ja mal gesagt, das wenn wir den Ausgangswert der Therapie (1,82) erreichen,
wir handeln werden.
Das wäre vermutlich erstmal ein PSMA-PET-CT um die "Ursache" zu finden.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie könnte man diesen Termin weiter "verzögern" ?
Gebe es da Maßnahmen ?
Es geht mir zu Zeit gut und ich bin mit meinem Leben zufrieden.
Das soll natürlich lange so bleiben...
Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon Rentner (seit März mit 63) und muß nicht mehr arbeiten.
Was mir wirklich fehlt, ist der Besuch des Fitnessstudios durch CORONA.
Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr ein paar Ratschläge für mich hättet.


Alles gute für EUCH 


Achim

----------


## Georg_

Um offiziell kastrationsresistent zu sein, musst Du erst die 2,0 ng/ml zweimal überschritten haben. (Die Definition hat noch weitere Bedingungen). Dann ergänzt man in der Regel Abirateron und bringt damit den PSA Wert wieder herunter. Du kannst also sogar noch etwas länger warten als Dein Urologe meinte.

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,


lieben Dank für Deine Antwort...
Ich habe am Freitag noch meinen Testosteronwert bekommen:
0,11ug/l.
Damit ist er etwas gestiegen (vorher 0,03).
Wie ist der Grenzwert für Testosteron ?


LG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Achim,

meist wird statt ug/l die Einheit ng/ml angegeben. Das heißt aber das gleiche. Heute sagt man, der Testosteronwert soll am besten unter 0,2 ng/ml liegen. Wenn man Abirateron nimmt kommt man tiefer, dann werden 0,03 ng/ml erreicht. Also liegst Du, was Testosteron angeht, sehr gut. Testosteronmessungen kommen während eines Tages zu schwankenden Ergebnissen. Daher ist die letzte Messung bei Dir nicht besorgniserregend. 

Bei Dir steigt der PSA Wert so langsam, an sich kannst Du ihn bis über 5,0 oder bis 10.0 laufen lassen und dann erst mit Abirateron anfangen. Tumormäßig ändert sich an der Situation praktisch nichts, nur die Besorgnis von Arzt und Patient erhöhen sich. Man möchte etwas dagegen tun. Bei intermittierender Hormontherapie beendet man meist die Pause bei einem PSA Wert von 5,0 oder 10,0 ng/ml.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir meinen Text durchlesen, der ausführt, was in Deiner Situation außer Hormontherapie möglich ist:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...vtherapien.pdf
Man kann also auch die Metastasen mit einem PSMA PET/CT finden und bestrahlen. Dies senkt den PSA Wert und zerstört teilweise auch bereits resistente Tumorzellen.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,


Danke für Deine Hinweise.
Morgen habe ich das Gespräch beim Urologen.
Auf diesem Weg auch nochmals ein Danke an den ganzen bps.
Seit 2006 bekomme ich hier immer wieder sehr gute Info's !


LG Achim und genießt den Frühling

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


ich hatte heute das Gespräch beim Urologen.
2 Dinge sind mir erwähnenswert:


- PSA-Verdopplungszeit
Ich habe dazu eine Formel aus dem Internet
(https://www.wisplinghoff.de/fuer-aer...dopplungszeit/)
in die man 2 PSA-Werte mit Datum eingibt. 
Der Rechner "spukt" dann die VDZ in Tagen,Monaten,Jahren aus.
Mein URO hat eine andere Berechnungsart (welche weiß ich nicht) in die man eine "Reihe" eingibt...
Was ist denn nun die korrekte medizinische Berechnungsformel ?
Ich hatte einfach die beiden letzten PSA-Werte genommen >> Ergebnis 6 Monate
Berechnung vom Uro: 14 Monate !


- PSMA-PET-CT als Kassenleistung ?
Ich habe meinem Uro voller Überzeugung gesagt, das das jetzt eine Kassenleistung sei !
Davon wußte er nichts !
Ich bin bei der TKK...
Leider habe ich es heute nicht mehr geschafft dort anzurufen.
Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen dazu ?


LG Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Achim, keine Ahnung, wie du gerechnet hast. Die Formel stimmt, es kommen 8,4 Monate heraus, sowohl auf der Website als bei meinem Rechner.
Aber das zeigt wieder einmal, dass Ärzte ihre Existenzberechtigung haben... Denn es ist völliger Unsinn, den letzten Wert zu nehmen, wenn der Wert 3 Monate zuvor genauso hoch war, und den hat der Arzt genommen und da kommen 14,1 Monate heraus.

----------


## flüstermann

hei Achim,

bezüglich PSMA-PET/CT meine Erfahrungen (wenngleich ich es anders machte und darum jetzt einige Probleme mit dem MDK habe):
- lass durch Uro erst ein MRT machen, zeigt dies nichts und der PSA steht dem immer noch entgegen, dann gibt es ein PSMA-Pet/CT

So wollen es die Kassen und kein Mensch fragt, wie schnell kriegst du ein MRT und danach, wie schnelll ein PSMA-PET/CT?
Aus meiner Erfahrung hier vor Ort hätte ich gut und gern 5-6 Monate damit "verbracht"!

Und falls du ein Mrt oder PET willst/genehmigt kriegst hier ein Tip:
- ich habe mich als Lückenbüßer angeboten, sprich wenn einer ausfällt - warum auch immer- sollten sie mich anrufen
- so am 17.03.2020 am Telefon ausgehandelt (mit der Untersuchungsstelle, mußte eben ein bißchen kreativ werden um deren Nummer zu kriegen) und am 26.03.2020 mein PSMA-PET/CT gemacht (leider positiv).

Es fallen immer wieder welche aus, so ist es nun mal im Leben, des einen Pech, des anderen Glück (wobei, bei der Diagnose vom Glück zu sprechen ...)

lg

----------


## helimb

@Martin
Ich habe mich vertippt >> Ergebnis nach dieser Formel ist natürlich 8,4 Monate.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir nicht ganz folgen...


@Harald
...das ist interessant; weil mein Uro sprach auch von diesem Ablauf.
Allerdings MRT + CT. Weil MRT (RÖNTGEN) wäre ja nur für die Knochen.
Und wenn das dann unauffällig wäre, würde man das PSMA-PET-CT machen.
Ich frage das bei der TKK nach.


LG

----------


## Stefan1

> PSMA-PET-CT als Kassenleistung ?
> Ich bin bei der TKK...
> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen dazu ?


Moins,
ich bin auch bei der TKK, die bezahlt das PSMA PET-CT, aber NUR in Berlin..

Also habe ich mir eine Überweisung vom Urologen geholt und bin zum PSMA PET-CT nach Berlin gefahren.

Ich habe bei der TKK nicht nachgefragt und habe auch nix gehört, alles OK, nur das Ergebnis nicht . . .

----------


## helimb

Hallo Stefan,

...also, dann hätte sich ja nichts geändert.
Weil, das ist ja schon eine ganze Weile so mit Berlin.
Ich würde ja lieber gern ins UKE/HH gehen.

LG

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Achim,



> Was ist denn nun die korrekte medizinische Berechnungsformel ?


die korrekte Formel findest Du *hier*. Excel-Tabellen, die Dir das Rechnen mit Logarithmen abnehmen, findes Du auch *hier*.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

> Ansonsten kann ich Dir nicht ganz folgen...


Der Nadir war 0,64. Vom Nadir bis heute waren es 13,1 Monate VZ. Danach in jedem Intervall ähnlich, einmal sogar 18 Monate. Bei 2 Messungen kurz hintereinander sank der Wert um 0,1 (die 2. Messung wurde gemacht, um den Nadir zu bestätigen). Offenbar gibt es eine gewisse Schwankungsbreite. Daher macht man entweder eine weitere Messung bald danach oder nimmt ein größeres Intervall. Bei myprostate.eu werden folgerichtig die VZen für Intervalle 1,2,4 und 8 Messungen zurück angezeigt: wenn diese sich in eine Richtung entwickeln, ist die Tendenz klar; sonst sollte man ein längeres Intervall nehmen und diese VZ ansetzen.

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


nach einiger Zeit der "Ruhe" melde ich mich mal wieder,
da es heute doch einen deutlicheren PSA-Anstieg gibt.
Hier meine letzten Werte:


29.07.2019 >> 0,76
28.10.2019 >> 0,9
24.01.2020 >> 0.94
23.04.2020 >> 1,2
15.07.2020 >> 2,11 (bei Testosteron 0,08 !)


Wer nicht meine ganze Historie lesen möchte hier das Wichtigste:


- OP in 2006 (UKE)
- Bestahlung in 2011
- Bestrahlung in 2016
- Hormontherapie mit BICALUTAMID
- Jetzt HT mit Profact (Beginn ca. Mitte 2019)


Mein Eindruck ist, das die HT mit PROFACT bereits am Ende ist.
Allerdings trotz Testosteron von nahezu 0 !
Vielleicht kann mir das bitte jemand mal erklären, wie das möglich ist...?
Wahrscheinlich wäre eine Bildgebung jetzt schon sinnvoll,
aber ich möchte bei der jetzigen CORONA-Situation nicht ins 
Krankenhaus (bei mir wäre das UKE/HH).
Was könnte Eurer Meinung nach eine vernünftige weitere Vorgehensweise sein ?
Das Gespräch mit dem Urologen ist morgen...
Danke für Eure Antworten...


LG

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde das wie folgt erklären: unter Bicalutamid steigt das Testosteron erheblich über den Normalwert. Wenn Du dann auf Profact umstellst, muss dies erstmal das Testosteron in den Kastrationsbereich bringen und die Tumorzellen darauf reagieren. Bicalutamid hört auf mit seiner Wirkung und Profact ist noch nicht voll wirksam, daher der PSA Anstieg. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Testosteron bei der letzten PSA Messung bei 0,08 war - das schafft man mit Profact ganz selten. Welche Maßeinheit für Testosteron ist das - es gibt drei verschiedene?

----------


## helimb

Hallo Georg,


Danke für Deine Antwort...
Der Testosteronwert ist laut Labor von heute 0,08ug/l.
Dieses Labor habe ich schon 14 Jahre;
es gab noch nie Fehler!
Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre folgendes:


das letzte PSMA-PET-CT liegt ca. 2..3 Jahre zurück 
(weiß ich im Moment nicht genauer).
Ergebnis: 3 Lymphknotenmetastasen.
Diese sind dann bestrahlt worden.
Bei einer gab es die Unsicherheit, ob die vollständig 
mit im Strahlenfeld lag.
Die könnte jetzt "Ärger" machen...
Das mit dem T.-Wert-Anstieg unter BICALUTAMID kann ich bestätigen.


LG

----------


## Georg_

Profact müsste an sich auch die nicht "erwischte" Metastase daran hindern PSA zu erzeugen. Ich würde einfach die nächste PSA Messung abwarten bevor ich die Therapie wechsele.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,



> ch glaube nicht, dass das Testosteron bei der letzten PSA Messung bei 0,08 war - das schafft man mit Profact ganz selten


Wie kommst Du darauf? Bei mir war Testo unter Profact sogar 0,06 ng/ml oder µg/l, was dasselbe ist. Außerdem schreibt helimb 


> - Jetzt HT mit Profact (Beginn ca. Mitte 2019)


 Wenn er also Mitte 2019 mit Profact angefangen hat, kann doch dadurch jetzt kein PSA-Bounce mehr resultieren. Beim derzeitigen PSA würde ich ein PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen und dann sehen, was machbar ist.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Arnold, da habe ich nicht aufgepasst. In 2017 ein Jahr Trenantone, dann über ein Jahr Bicalutamid und dann ab Mitte 2019 ein Jahr Profakt. Aber trotz Profakt ist der PSA Wert kontinuierlich gestiegen. Wenn der Testosteronwert dabei immer so niedrig war scheint sich eine Resistenz zu bilden. Der Urologe wird wahrscheinlich Abirateron ergänzen wollen.
Ein PSMA PET/CT wird man machen, wenn man die Metastasen bestrahlen will. Ich fürchte, der Urologe wird das nicht empfehlen, da nicht leitliniengerecht. Ich selbst würde es natürlich machen.

Ich gehe immer davon aus, dass man gut liegt, wenn Profakt den Testosteronwert unter 0,2 ng/ml senkt. Den Wert von 0,08 oder 0,06 erwarte ich daher nicht.

----------


## helimb

Hallo Arnold,
hallo Georg,


Danke für Eure Antworten...
Heute war das Gespräch beim Urologen.
Wir haben uns auf folgende weitere Vorgehensweise "geeinigt":


- ich mache ein weiteres PSMA PET/CT (geplant bei "Radiologische Allianz HH;
ich werde es selbst bezahlen müssen; bin bei der TK; nach Berlin fahren will ich nicht)
Kassenleistung wäre Knochensyntigramm + MRT (ist aber nicht so genau).
Diese Bildgebung ist Vorraussetzung für das vielleicht kommende Medikament ZYTIGA 
(die Kasse verlangt das so, weil ZYTIGA teuer ist >> 56 Tabletten für 3400 € !).
Das mit dem PET/CT finde ich insofern gut, weil das vielleicht auch noch andere
Therapiemöglichkeiten aufzeigt.


- zu ZYTIGA kann ich gar nichts sagen, weil neu für mich.
Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja seine Erfahrungen berichten...


LG aus HH

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


wie beim letzten Mal angedeutet sollte ja ein PET/CT gemacht werden.
Das hat gestern stattgefunden...
Wie geplant, hat das die "RADIOLOGISCHE ALLIANZ" in HH gemacht.
Ich war das erste mal dort; kann die Praxis empfehlen.
Zu den Kosten kann ich noch nichts sagen, werden zwischen 1500...2000€ liegen.
Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung zu Corona:
Patienten und Ärzte müssen eine Maske tragen. Auch während ich in der "Röhre" lag,
hatte ich die Maske auf (weil geschlossener Raum). Dauer in der Röhre ca. 1/2h.
Den Befund habe ich gleich mitbekommen und wurde auch mit mir und meiner Frau besprochen:


- eine fokale pathologische PSMA-Akkumulation im BWK5 (15mm im Dm; SUV max:14)
>> was heißt denn an dieser Stelle "SUV" ?


- die 3 befallenen Lymphknoten, die im PET von 01/2017 festgestellt wurden, sind
nicht progredient (eher etwas rückläufig).
>> das versteh ich ja nun gar nicht, weil die doch bestahlt wurden...?


- ebenso neu sind die Absiedlungen in den Nebennieren
>> damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen; wurde auch vom Arzt kaum erläutert,
weil es wohl eher selten ist.
Es wäre schön, wenn jemand hier etwas zu sagen könnte...


Nächste Woche ist mein Urologe wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und wir werden das 
weitere Vorgehen besprechen. Geplant ist die Gabe von ZYTIGA.


LG aus HH
helimb

----------


## MartinWK

SUV = "standardized uptake value" https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUV_(Nuklearmedizin)
Den Wert 1 sieht man in "normalem" Gewebe. Nieren, Blase und Speicheldrüsen haben höhere Werte, das ist auch normal.
Für eine Übersicht über die zu erwartenden normalen SUVmax siehe hier: https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...s-0029-1221398
SUVmax=14 im Knochen ist ein eindeutiger Befund.

Die Lymphknoten wurden mit 54Gy bestrahlt - das hat nicht ausgereicht.

Nebennieren: da braucht es wohl den Befundbericht. Vielleicht gibt es ein Korrelat auf dem CT?

----------


## Barnold

Hallo helimb,



> was heißt denn an dieser Stelle "SUV" ?


steht für "standard uptake value" also den standardisierten Wert der Aufnahme des radioaktiven Markers, oder einfach gesagt gibt der Wert Dir an, wie stark die Metastase PSMA bildet.



> sind nicht progredient (eher etwas rückläufig).


das ist doch gut, die wachsen nicht mehr, sondern sind geschrumpft, wohl aufgrund der Bestrahlung.
Von Absiedelungen in den Nebennieren habe ich bislang noch nichts gehört. Das sollte Dir der Nuklearmediziner schon erläuten.

Alles Gute
Arnold
P.S. Tja, da habe ich wohl parallel zu Martin geschrieben. Egal.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde mein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Absiedlungen in den Nebennieren richten. Sofern dies nicht ein falsch positiver Befund ist. Ich glaube, der Nuklearmediziner wollte eine Diskussion über diese Absiedlungen umgehen. Man kann diese mit Zytiga am weiteren Wachstum hindern. Ich würde aber eine Lu177 Therapie ins Auge fassen, um diese Absiedlungen zu beseitigen.

----------


## helimb

Danke für Eure Beiträge...


@Georg:
Ich teile Deine Einschätzung. Der Nuklearmediziner hat das Thema Nebennieren
ziemlich "weggeschoben". Im Arztbericht heißt es wörtlich "...sowie zu einem
hochgradigen Verdacht auf eine Filiasierung in den Nebennieren".


- linke Nebenniere (ca. 24mm im DM, SUV max: 8,2)
- rechte Nebenniere (ca. 10mm im DM, max: 5,1)


Also, mir macht dieses Thema Angst !
Wie gefährlich/bedrohlich ist das oder kann es werden ?
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon eine Lu177-Therapie ?


Ich werde auf jeden Fall in die Martini-Klinik gehen,
allein schon wegen einer "Zweitmeinung".
Erstmal kommt aber das Gespräch mit dem Urologen...


LG aus HH
helimb

----------


## MartinWK

Die Nebeniere ist klein und die Auflösung des PET/CT kann sie nicht immer von Lymphdrüsen unterscheiden: https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/pdf/10.1148/rg.2018170108
Das SUVmax einer Nebeniere ist nach dieser Studie 2 - 5,2:  http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/5...t_2/1202.short

Hier ein falsch-positives Fallbeispiel: https://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...ntigen.16.aspx
Der Befund wurde durch ein folgendes MRT widerlegt.
Ein "hochgradiger Verdacht" kann demnach vor einer systemischen Therapie (wie Lu-177) mittels weiterer Diagnostik erhärtet oder widerlegt werden.
BWK5 könnte auch bestrahlt werden.

----------


## helimb

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mich mal ein wenig in "Lu-177" eingelesen...
Diese Therapie ist ja sehr neu. Das UKE hier in Hamburg macht das erst seit Dez. 2019.
Ich glaube auch nicht, das ich dafür die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen mitbringe.
Ganz wesentlich: die Ausschöpfung ALLER vorhandenen anderen möglichen Therapien !
Die Absicherung eines möglichen Befalls der Nebennieren durch ein MRT halte ich für sinnvoll.


Ich habe aber noch eine andere Frage, gleichwohl in dem Bewusstsein das sie absolut nicht in
dieses Forum gehört. Ich frage aber trotzdem:


Mein Schwager (53 Jahre alt) ist seit 2 Jahren an Darmkrebs erkrankt.
Das größte Problem ist seine befallene Leber (beidseitig).
Z.Z. bekommt er alle 2 Wochen eine Chemo.
Die Familie macht sich sehr große Sorgen.
Gibt es eine entsprechende Therapie wie Lu177 auch für Darmkrebs ?


Danke und LG aus HH
helimb

----------


## MartinWK

PSMA als Marker für Lu-177-Therapie bei Darmkrebs ist wenig erfolgversprechend: http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/e...9.233312.short
Aber es gibt anders lautende Fälle hier:
https://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...ted_to.19.aspx
https://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...Avid_on.7.aspx

Diese Studie an Mäusen aus 2017 von der Charité schlägt NTR1 als "agent" vor, das zuammen mit Lu-177 für Radioligandentherapie in Frage kommen soll: http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/58/6/936.short
Vielleicht gibt es da eine Weiterentwicklung und erste Therapieversuche.

Lebermetastasen können heutzutage auch (zusätzlich) fokal behandelt werden: chirurgisch, mit Schwerionen- oder Protonentherapie, auch mit "gewöhnlicher" SBRT, weiterhin mit HiFU (wegen vieler Blutgefäße allerdings weniger erfolgreich) und mit IRE (der die Blutgefäße egal sind), u.a.m. Eine vollständige Liste sieht man hier: https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....behandlung.php
Fast alle diese Methoden waren vor einigen Jahren noch nicht anwendungsreif oder wurden aufgrund der Starrheit des Systems nicht angewendet (und werden auch heute nicht überall angeboten oder als sinnvoll angesehen).

----------


## Georg_

> ich habe mich mal ein wenig in "Lu-177" eingelesen... Diese Therapie ist ja sehr neu. Das UKE hier in Hamburg macht das erst seit Dez. 2019. Ich glaube auch nicht, das ich dafür die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen mitbringe. Ganz wesentlich: die Ausschöpfung ALLER vorhandenen anderen möglichen Therapien !


Helimb,

ich habe mich schon etwas gewundert, warum diese Therapie bisher in Hamburg nicht angeboten wurde. In anderen Städten wird sie seit mehreren Jahren mit Erfolg eingesetzt. Die Empfehlung der Fachgesellschaft ist, die Therapie als letztes Mittel einzusetzen. Daran halten sich die anbietenden Kliniken in vielen Fällen nicht. Sie beobachten einfach gute Erfolge mit geringen Nebenwirkungen. Und in Deinem Fall mit den Absiedlungen in der Nebenniere können sie durchaus dazu bereit sein. Ansonsten würde man wohl eine Chemo einsetzen. Wie Martin schrieb, sollte man es vorher versuchen abzuklären, ob es wirklich Metastasen in der Nebenniere sind. Aber wenn es Lymphknotenmetastasen sein sollten, so kann man die auch mit Lu177 beseitigen. Das habe ich machen lassen, obwohl ich bei weitem noch nicht alle Therapieoptionen ausgeschöpft habe. Ich habe die Therapie allerdings unbedingt haben wollen und damit den Arzt überzeugt.

Georg

----------


## helimb

Moin Georg,


Danke für Deine Informationen...
Ich war gestern bei meinem Urologen und wir haben uns für das 
weitere Vorgehen mit ZYTIGA (2x pro Tag) entschieden.
Für Ihn war nur wichtig, das ich eine jetzt Knochenmetastase habe.
Das gibt Ihm die Möglichkeit mir ZYTIGA zu verschreiben.
Sonst gibt es Stress mit der Kasse.
Über eine eventuelle Problematik mit den Nebennieren haben wir kaum gesprochen.
Hält er wohl nicht für kritisch...
Ob die KM (BWK5) bestrahlt werden sollte bleibt wohl mir selbst überlassen.
Georg, darf ich Dich fragen, was die Lu177-Therapie gekostet hat ?


LG aus HH
helimb

----------


## uwes2403

Moin helimb,

warst Du in der Mörkenstrasse zum PET/CT - nach meiner Erfahrung befundet der dortige Radiologe sehr genau auch mit Abgleich der CT Bilder....wundert mich daher, dass zu dem - evtl. - Befund der Nebennieren er keine genauere Stellungnahme abgegeben hat.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Helimb,

Zytiga 2 mal am Tag? Ich habe jetzt nicht den Beipackzettel gelesen, aber man nimmt vier Tabletten morgens auf nüchternen Magen. Also nicht zweimal am Tag. Das Zytiga wird auch die Absiedlungen in der Nebenniere für eine Weile am Wachstum hindern. Davon sind die aber nicht weg. Die Beseitigung von Metastasen sieht die Leitlinie nicht vor. In dem Fall sollen Medikamente eingesetzt werden.

Ich bin privat versichert und da hat die Krankenkasse die Lu177  Behandlung bezahlt. Das Krankenhaus hat direkt abgerechnet, ich weiß  nicht was die berechnet haben. Ich schätze über 10.000 Euro.

Georg

----------


## Niko52

Lt. FS: Einmal am Tag 1000 mg (zwei 500 mg Tbl.) mindestens 1 Stunde vor dem Essen oder frühestens zwei Stunden danach.

----------


## helimb

Ich habe mich geirrt; ich nehme ZYTIGA 2 Tabletten (2x 500mg) am Morgen. Und nicht 2x am Tag.
Zusätzlich eine (5mg) PREDNISOLON ACIS.
Das PSMA-PET/CT (HH Spitaler Hof) hat 1800€ gekostet.


Das Thema Nebennieren ist vom Tisch. Diese Nachricht vom Nuklearmediziner kam heute morgen:


"vielen Dank für Ihre email; ein Ausdruck weiterer Bilder ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen. Nach erneuter Durchsicht der Aufnahmen sind die vermeintlichen Absiedlungen in den Nebennieren keine Nebennierenmetastasen sondern eindeutig weitere paraaortale Lymphknotenmetastasen in der Nachbarschaft zu den Nebennieren (das ist auch plausibel). Die Nebennieren sind nicht vergrößert. Hier ist keine weitere Diagnostik notwendig. Zusammenfassend sind die bestrahlten Lymphknoten im Vergleich zu Vorbefund von 2017 gering rückläufig, es sind zwei neue Lymphknotenmetastasen aufgetreten und eine Knochenmetastase. 
Die Irritation durch die falsche Zuordnung als Nebennierenmetastasen bitte ich zu Entschuldigen!"


LG aus HH
helimb

----------


## Georg_

Das ist ja eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht. Martin hatte also Recht mit seiner Vermutung von Lymphknotenmetastasen. Die Lymphknotenmetastasen lassen sich recht gut mit Lu177 beseitigen, falls gewünscht.

----------


## uwes2403

Ist doch prima, dass nachbefundet wurde.....
Interessant ist aber immer wieder, dass die Kosten bei Selbstzahlern deutlich geringer sind, als wenn über die PKV abgerechnet wird.
Ist natürlich positiv für den Selbstzahler, aber nicht im Sinne eines Versicherten, der versucht sich kostenbewusst zu verhalten.

----------

